# LEGENDARY TALES: USE THIS THREAD



## Patrick (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS ADVENTURE IS ALREADY FULL AND IT IS IN PORTUGUESE


Primeiro galera as regras para quem quiser aderir a nossa aventura.

Serão similares às do Jonas.
1) Eu mando
2) Vocês obedecem
3) Tentarei ser compreensivo e às vezes ao invés de puni-los por uma má descrição poderei dar um toque, mas, isto não ocorrerá sempre
4) Para batalha ainda temos que pensar em algum método melhor do que cad aum ter seu papel. Veremos o que faremos no Jogo do Jonas e provavelmente adotaremos aqui também
5) É um jogo em um mundo de fantasia. Ele não é medieval necessariamente. Digo isto porque ele será no estilo D&D, o que não impede que outras coisas acontecem no decorrer da história. ENtão não é medieval e nem fantasia medieval, ele é fantasia.
6) Sim, a ambientação em que começam terá o estilo de fantasia medieval, daí em diante só Deus sabe
7) Para assunto OFF TOPIC escrevam entre parênteses. prefiro que digam aqui entre parênteses do que abrir outro thread somente para isto.
8)Os personagens começarão no nível 5
9) Você tem até terça que vem para fazerem seus personagens e devidas histórias. Estas deverão ser discutidas aqui se possível ou comigo no ICQ, ou pessoalmente

AONDE VOCÊS COMEÇAM:
     A cidade em que você começam se chama Ledata Genryles. É uma cidade. o que já carrega um tamanho e importância. porém este tamanho e importância tem um fator relativo a uma época.  Então podemos considerar esta como uma equivalente a um tamanho de uma cidade pequena atual, porém, que tme uma importância de uma cidade grande. 

   É um centro comercial. Como tal tem vários serviços que em outros lugares não se encontram. Além de que aqui tudo pode ser comprado, tudo pode ser vendido. Estranhos aqui são amis comuns do que os seus comuns. Isto se demonstra pr exemplo, que uma pessoas ao ver estranhos tantas vezes começa a achar todos iguais e se sente confortável por encontrar sempre a mesma pessoa em todos os cantos...

    O sistema religioso existente não é o cristão, porém ele é bem parecido com o CÖDIGO JUDAICO. São monoteístas. Tem uma frote ligação a uma lei divina e não dos homens. Uma lei de olho por olho dente por dente.

    O Chefe político e religioso é o representanto da religião na área, sendo que ele mora em outra cidade. Obviamente a Religião(um equivalente ao termo Igreja, aonde todos se referem à crença local e suas instituições como a Religião) tme um representante na cidade. Ainda não decidi seu nome de o nome de seu posto, ams só para vcs saberem que ele representa mais especificamente  na cidade o poder regente.

    As guildas tem um grande poder economico que enfrenta um certo embate com a uniões de famílias nobres que são detentoras de grandes terras e tem acesso a grandes reservas econômicas. O grandes senhores não tem poder político como a Religião, porém tem um poder ecônomico muito grande. Claro que através do econômico podem chegar ao político, mas isot não ocorre de forma direta.

    Falando melhor das guildas, elas são as uniões de pequenos produtores, sejam artesões ou sejam pequenos fazendeiros, ou sejam uma guilda para um atividade como a do furto.

    A Mágica é vista como algo proibido. Assim como na lei hebraica, aqui as pessoas são proibidas de fazer feiticarias e de invocar os mortos.

    O nível de alfatabetismo aqui é baixo. Quem quiser começar analfabeto não se sentirá muito prejudicado, porém, se vocês começarem alfabetos terão acessos maiores. Deixo esta escolha por sua conta seguindo as regras normais de D&D.

    Caso alguém queira ser de alguma classe especificamente usuária de magia, fale comigo antes para poder explicar como funcionará. Não irei falar aqui pois são informações que serão dadas apenas àqueles que queiram ser usuários de magia.
Não será grande desvantagem um ou o outro, apesar de que na cidade o uso da magia pode ser considerado como bruxaria, mas verão que na aventura em si não serão tão afetados.

    Aqueles que queiram ser de classes que façam coisas EXCEPCIONAIS e que tenham uma certa CONOTAÇÃO MÁGICA< não se preocupem, provavelmente não serão vistos como mágicos pela sociedade e nem por vocês. Por exemplo, o BARD MUSIC não será mágico pelos olhos da sociedade, embora o funcionamento seja o mesmo. Mas com isot, um bardo pode estar na cidade fazendo magia sme ter que se preocupar com ser stigmatizado.

  As pessoas comuns até já viram magos e magias, porém, mais as viram em suas cabeça do que na realidade. Pessoas ignorantes com mente fértil tendem a ver coisas quando não existem. Então, para quem não for usuário de magia imagine que VOCÊ ACREDITA EM MAGIA,e  pode ser até convencido de que a ESPADA DE CARATHAN tem um poder especial, mas, VOCÊ NUNCA VIU A MAGIA DE VERDADE, ou ALGUM MONSTRO. BLZ?

   Quanto a raças, ainda não pensei sobre este quesito, mas de início posso dizer que a raça que existe é a humana. Se alguém quiser ser MUITO de alguma outra raça fale comigo, pois elas não serão proibidas, apenas terão um cuidado especial, ok? Para efeito de conhecimento dos humanos, UM HUMANO PODE ATË ACREDITAR EM ELFOS em pode até ter visto um HUMANO com orelhas amis PONTUDAS e acreditar QUE VIU UM ELFO, mas, em sua grande maioria, nenhum humano já viu um elfo, ou outra raça não humana. Half-Orcs já são bem mais dificeis, porém possíveis... gnomos... estes tb estão no ramos das possibilidades. Elfos são mais simples, halfling e anões um pouco mais complicados mas também simples. Meio-elfo é permitido sem nem pensar. mas mesmo assim falem comigo para terem algum background.

     Algo mais da cidade ainda não falei, mas deixarei que voc6es perguntem tb até para demonstrar que voc6es sabem aquilo que seus personagens já quiseram procurar na cidade. Claor que coisas como vendas e tavernas serão conhecidas por tdos, já ouras coisas terão suas restrições aos interesses. Então, PERGUNTEM MUITO. MAS, qualquer pergunta relativa ao CENÁRIO façam PELO ICQ.

Acho que por agora é isto. Escrevi muito mas é para evitar futuras perguntas desnecessárias. QUalquer coisa que não esteja escrito ou que esteja confuso postem a pergunta aqui ou me perguntem. Se a pergunta for feita pelo ICQ e achar que interessa a todos eu postarei aqui.

Daniel Martins Ferreira, Deus daqui..hehehehe


----------



## Patrick (Jun 18, 2002)

*ATRIBUTOS*

Galera, o MÉTODO DE FAZER PERSONAGEM vai ter como MÉTODO DE ATRIBUTOS
o uso de PONTOS, serão 50 pontos ok?

Quanto ao HP podem colocar FULL

Quanto ao dinheiro, calculem segundo a tabela do DMG e  QUANTO A ITENS mágicos, quem quiser ter tenha cuidado para ser algo que não aparente mágico nem para você nem par ao mundo.

Caso o SEU ITEM MÁGICO se EVIDENTEMENTE mágico, falem comigo para estabelecermos background.

Daniel


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 22, 2002)

*To dentro!!*

ACho que vou fazer um Harper Mage do Magic of Faerum! Combina legal com o personagem!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 22, 2002)

*Harper something from the hell....*

Blz andré. Mas tipo, o que é esta classe de prestígio?
Só meio que totalmente ignorante em relação ao Magic of Faerun.
Inclusive se você tiver no seu computador vou querer pegar(como um bando de outras coisas legais que não pego por não usar kaaza).

De qualquer forma, tem que se encaixar naquele estilo que eu te falei e outra, as classes de prestígio por exigirem contexto, vão ter que ser adaptadas por mim(em conjunto com o devido jogador interessado). Pois se não, por exemplo você vai ser um Red Wizard of Thay... mas não existe Thay. Aí pega mal e tal.

IMPORTANTE:
Maurício, André, Jonas, Davi
Dos quatro sei que o andré e o Maurício irão jogar. O Jonas tinha dado sinal mas não me lembro de ele confirmo. O Davi disse que iria confirmar pois não achava muito emocionante o jogo via fórum. Gostava mas acha pessoalmente melhor.

EU tb prefiro jogar pessoalemnte, porém, no fórum é a opção, e eu estou até gostando e como às vezes demora até a galera responder, jogar duas aventuras pode ser uma opção para a gente gastar o tempo enquanto espera o outro responder.

Então, DAVI e JONAS, dêem resposta se irão jogar.

No demais, terça-feira devo postar o INÍCIO DE JOGO.
Aonde irei narrar aonde e como cada um começa em nossa cidade, se vocês se conhecem ou não. E irei provavelmente já deixar um PLOT no ar.

As minhas mensagens sempre serão longas pois irei tentar detalhar as coisas com bastante detalhes. Então se acostumem a ler coisas bem grande. Mas sempre tentarei dividir em parágrafos para que dê para ler por assunto. Mas nem sempre conseguirei.

Então, espero resposta.

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Patrick (Jun 22, 2002)

*OUTRAS INFORMAÇÕES SOBRE BACKGROUND*

Ontem (sexta-feira) conversei com o André e o Maurício sobre magia e coisas do tipo aqui e resolvi botar aqui para que todos possam fazer sua consulta e se quiserem mais detalhes voltados para a individualidade me procurem ou postem mensagens com perguntas.

TIPOS DE PERSONAGENS:
Por favor, todos façam personagens que queiram se aventurar, que sejam intrépidos. Que queiram sair desta cidadezinha e tenham coragem(mesmo que ao mesmo tempo sintam medo) de se aventurar além do fim do mundo. Para caçar as bestas mágicas. Para poderem ser aqueles que foram e conseguiram voltar. Façam personagens que tenham este desejo. Por favor, nada de personagens que amem sua cidade e que queiram ficar nela e que não irão sair dela. Você pode fazer até um cara ao estilo Samwise Gamgee, um cara que tem um certo temor em sair do mundo que ele conhece, mas que vai mesmo assim e que tem vontade de ir. OK? 
Resumindo: Que tenham uma motivação interna para se aventurar.

MAGIA ARCANA E MAGIA DIVINA:
Bem pessoa, neste mundo tenhamos em mente a diferenção entre REGRAS, entre O QUE ACONTECE DE VERDADE, e o QUE A POPULAÇÃO COMUM ACHA QUE ACONTECE.

REGRAS: As mesmas da terceira edição

O QUE A POPULAÇÃO COMUM ACHA: O povo acredita em bruxaria. Temem a bruxaria pois é algo do diabo. O povo, em sua maioria, nunca viu realmente algo místico , mágico, monstruoso, acontecer. Mas temem mesmo assim, e, o povo enxerga , no seu dia a dia, bruxas em todos os lugares. Logo, um cara que tem uma coleção de patas de galinha preta em sua casa para fazer um chá afrodisíaco tem grande chance de ser visto como Bruxo.

Temos um órgão de caça às criaturas demoníacas que se chama A SANTA CAÇADA, ou a SANTA VIGÍLIA.

É um órgão subordinado à Religião, que é como é chamada a única religião aceita, que é uma monoteísta, muito parecida com o cristianismo medieval, porém com variantes.

Este povo acredita que além dos limites no mundo, ou até nas regiões próximas, mas, em lugares escondidos existem criaturas mágicas. Muitas delas bizarras. E tem uma gama variada de mitos, desde portões para o céu etc.

Os céticos acham que isto é crendice.

Vocês 'provavelmente acreditam em magia e alguns já tiveram até contato com magia verdadeira. Acharam algo maravilhoso, e na verdade, não entendem ainda a complexidade da magia. AQUELES QUE POSSUIREM KNOWLEDGE ARCANA SABERÃO MAIS SOBRE O MUNDO mágico dos livros. Aqueles que não, não saberão.

ENtão, quem for mago, se quiser saber sobre magia, compre esta skill, pois vc não saberá só por ser mago. Claro, saberá alguns conceitos básicos, e conhecerá alguns mitos, mas, se você tiver a skill você saberá dos mitos nas versões dos magos, e não nas versões do povo.

Será baseado nestas versões do povo e dos magos que vocês irão se aventurar, atrás de tesouros e atrás de mundo escondido por trás de montanhas gigantescas que circundam o mundo. Ou talvez através de um oceano vasto de pode acabar em um precípício, ou como alguna acreditam, em uma cachoeira linda que leva ao paraíso.

Se arrisquem

O QUE ACONTECE DE VERDADE: Isto voc6es terão que descobrir. Muito raramente eu, em jogo, ou fora dele, irei falar sobre a verdade deste mundo, irei falar sobre como vocês o percebem. E quem definirá o que vcs acreditam ou não são vocês. A verdade aqui é mais do que tudo, relativa.

Uma coisa é certa, você NÃO SÃO CÉTICOS, e se são, que sejma céticos que QUEREM PROVAR QUE NÃO EXISTE MAGIA. Pois, se alguém não seguir aventura pois sabe que nada existe e não acredita em monstros além das montanhas... tsc tsc... pode voltar a aventura para um outro lado qeu pode ser até legal, mas no meu conceito, a única exigência que faço e que colaborem nets sentido.

Boa sorte.

Daniel Martins Ferreira
 - início terça-feira


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 22, 2002)

*HArper Mage*

e o mago dos Harpers, uma organizacao boa do forgotten

e especifica

mas talvez de pra pegar so as habilidades e colocar uma organizacao similar


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2002)

> (como um bando de outras coisas legais que não pego por não usar kaaza).




mongol! mongol!
IIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 23, 2002)

*Harper Mages*

O seguinte, o andré será desta organização.

Logo o contexto dela é o seguinte:

Ela é uma organização secreta que possui uma grande interesse na exploração das fronteiras do mundo assim como de todo o conhecimento. Tem interesse de além de conhecer as terras do além, querem levar a civilziação e sonham com uma civilização aonde a magia seja a regra e não a exceção.

Ela é basicamente comandada por magos mas tem vários outros filiados. Para ser um filiado tem que conseguir soltar algum tipo de magia ou alugm poder conhecido como tal. Ou seja, uma pessoa que tenha só cantrips pode entrar no grupo.

A hierarquia segue a capacidade mágica e o conhecimento. O segundo , na verdade , é decorrente do posto, afinal, quão mais alto é na hierarquia, a mais conhecimentos tem acesso.

No demais vai ser igual ao livro(a não ser que exista alguma coisa que andré não tenha me falado e que não seja compatível com este mundo).

Daniel Martins


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 23, 2002)

*Sobre meu personagem*

Blz, isso mesmo Daniel. O personagem vai ser então um harper mage. Quer que eu te mande minha ficha? como agente vai resolver o negócio das magias?


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2002)

> tem que conseguir soltar algum tipo de magia




0 andre solta stinking clouds. serve?

heaheaeaehhuhuhuhahauuuahahau

  

eu tinha que fazer isso...


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 23, 2002)

O davi nao ta empolgado com o jogo nos boards.

Ele ta atrasando a aventura do jonas, so postou 2 vezes em uma semana e um dia e nego ta dependendo da resposta dele a 3 dias, pra comecar uma conversa.

ele provavelmente vai fazer o mesmo aki.
a menos que o moleque se empolgue e se esforce, eu acho que ele deve ficar de fora, senao o jogo vai pro saco tbm.

Vai ver que e pq nao da pra matar monstros, toda hora e ele e obrigado a rdescrever o que o personagem faz...


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2002)

*MAIS EXPLICAÇÕES*

Quanto ao Davi ele nãodeu sinal de vida.

Terça-feira iremos começar, ele tem até amanhã para me falar se quer jogar, mas pelo que sei ele não vai jogar. Concordo que ele está demorando, mas, se ele quiser jogar aqui irei deixar. Daí, dependendo das atitudes dele iremos chegar a algum acordo.

Quanto a HARPER MAGE, ele precisa de um nome diferente né. Eles não será mais os harpistas.

Irei pensar em algum nome, se alguém tiver alguma sugestão.

Se todo mundo puder me mandar as fichas, seja por ICQ, E-mail, ou postando aqui, me mandem.

Quanto aos harpers ele terão os mesmos requisitos do forgotten realms, quando disse que qualquer um que solte magia pode fazer parte da sociedade não em referi à classe de prestígio. Isto tem que ficar bem claro.

ANDRÉ, QUE NEGÓCIO DAS MAGIAS???

INFORMAÇÃO IMPORTANTE:
Depois que o jogo começar me comprometo em postar uma vez por dia no final da noite. Porém, sempre que possível irei postar mais constantemente. Seja dando ambientações seja dando continuidade nas ações. Normalmente segunda e quarta irei postar só de noite e nos outros dias normalmente irei fazê-lo mais vezes. Porém, uma vez é o que prometo.

Tem alguém aqui que não consiga postar ao menos uma vez por dia??? Se todos puderem irei estipular que quem não postar todo dia e não tiver uma ÓTIMA justificativa irá ser expulso do jogo.

Então me dêem resposta para saber se posso usar esta regra até para ninguém ficar atrasando o jogo para a diversão de vocês mesmos.

Daniel martins Ferreira
- Legendary Tales


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2002)

*FICHAS*

PESSOAL, andem com estas fichas, se vocês me entregarem até amanhã, amanha mesmo iremos começar tudo. O mais tardar será terça.

MONKS, como o Jonas tinha falado algo quanto a seu interesse pela classe neste jogo irei usar algumas palavras sobre ele neste mundo, falouw?

Existem dois tipos de monk, aqueles que o são por comportamento e aqueles que além de terem as características de monk também integram a algum templo de treinamento. Assim como tem o clérigo que tem um Deus , tem aquele que tem uma filosofia, tem aquele que é somente um pregador, já tem aquele que realmente é um sacerdote.

O nosso mundo tem vários Reinos. Os monges são basicamente de um Reino vizinho que tem tolerância religiosa e tolerância de práticas. Afinal, mesmo que o monk não tenha uma religião, as suas práticas são vistas como religião pelos sacerdote da Religião. Não existem templos de monks neste reino, ao menos, não templos à mostra.

Existem os que digam sobre templos escondidos, aonde guerreiros que não usam armas são treinados, mas são crenças populares que não são levadas a sério.

A energia pessoal do mogne não possui um nome em especial como energia KI ou CHI. Isto ao menos segundo o que vocês sabem.

Um monk luta diferente de guerreiro normais, então, quando guerreiros normais encontram com monks ficam surpreendidos com sua técnica. Embora alguns achem que é um estilo nada sofisticado.


Quanto aos monks de níveis mais altos, eles desenvolvem os poderes da classe que podem ser vistos pelas pessoas deste Reino com certa desconfiança e até com susto(afinal, imaginem aquela pessoa descendo vagarosamente daquela torre...). Normalmente os grandes mestres tendem a perigrinar em duas direções. Ou em direção às montanhas, daonde nunca mais voltaram, ou para este reino vizinho, aonde encontram a devida liberdade para pregar a sua filosofia de vida baseada na disciplina e não tem que enfrentar repreensões de ignorantes que nem percebem a característica não religiosa dos monks.

Se alguém for ser monk, irá começar neste reina, nesta mesma cidade. Porém, poderá ser originário do Reino vizinho(provavelmente de algum templo), poderá ter vindo das montanhas(neste caso com alguam história bem esquisita para contar, afinal, são raras as pessoas que voltam de lá e normalmente as pessoas que voltam contam as mais variadas histórias) ou poderá ser simplesmente uma pessoa que através da sua dedicação e do seu treino chegou a adquirir as características de um monk.  Em todos os casos precisam de uma acertada na história, afinal, estes foram exemplos simplistas que eu dei. Mais detalhes serão necessários a uma história convincente.

Acho que isto é tudo que posso dizer por agora, alguma dúvida específica que eu não tenha abordado?

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2002)

Como ninguém me entregou nada até agora devemos começar só amanhã e sem o Davi(pela própria ausência dele e não por proibição minha).

Deixe-me conferir se estou certo:
- André é um mago que faz parte de um grupo de pessoas estudiosas e tal...
- O Jonas vai ser um monk mas que ainda não me disse nada sobre como é ele ou sobre a sua história
- O maurício vai ser um cara totalmente sem magia...hehehehe mas que tb não me disse algo mais profundo de seu personagem. Afinal, sei que ele não é mago ou usuário demagia(embora possa ter itens mágicos), mas você não me disse oq eue le é, um mercenáriozinho, ou o que. Me falou que seria tipo um pirata mas tem que me explciar em que sentido isto.

Bem, estamos quase começando, PEÇO QUE TODOS ME ENVIEM SUAS FICHAS O MAIS RÁPIDO O POSSÏVEL COM SUA HISTÓRIA OU PELO MENOS UMA DESCRIÇÃO DO QUE SEU PERSONAGEM É OU AQUILO QUE O MOTIVA A VIVER, COMO, POR EXEMPLO, GANAHR DINHEIRO, CONHECIMENTO, FÉ, O MEDO DA MORTE...ehehehehehehe

Se alguém tem dúvida PERGUNTE!!!!

NÍVEL 10( dez, décimo)

INÍCIO: TERÇA-FEIRA!!!!


Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Tagore (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tô dentro!*

Aí Daniel,

Entrei só agora, segunda, e vi que vc encheu o thread de mensagens! Foi mal não ter respondido antes, mas até sexta, a última vez que vi, não tinha nada. E é décimo? Não era nível 5?
Num nível menor, os personagens tem um conhecimento mais limitado e uma motivação maior pra desbravar o mundo desconhecido lá fora, tendo passado por poucas experiências. Além de podermos ir formando melhor suas características e se acostumando com suas habilidades, que vamos ganhando com o tempo. 
Quanto a ficha, vou tentar te mandar o mais rápido possível! 
E Maurício, "senao o jogo vai pro saco tbm." Meu jogo não foi pro saco porra nenhuma, viu!
A princípio, posso postar todos os dias, mas certamente haverá dias, não muitos, em que não será possível postar, e isto, acho que falo por todos. A expulsão imediata é meio forte... Podemos dar uma advertância, e três destas, dão suspensão, e outras três causam perda ne XP, que quando atingir um limite definido por algum critério, dividido por 2, causará expulsão, mediante votação unânime por todos membros que estão assistindo o jogo.


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 24, 2002)

> E Maurício, "senao o jogo vai pro saco tbm." Meu jogo não foi pro saco porra nenhuma, viu!




mas ta quase neh?
o moleque nao posta e quando posta e fora de ordem
alem disso, olha como funciona o delay la ou.

daniel, vou falar com vc hoje a noite, pois nao consegui (por falta de ideia) terminar o personagem ainda. 
amanha a gente comeca.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 25, 2002)

Quanto ao Jonas:
- nível 10
- Pq? Pq vocês irão ser ignorantes quanto ao mundo existente lá fora. Vocês nunca foram ao mundo que existe por detrás das enormes montanhas. Vocês nunca foram ao mundo dos monstros e das bestas mágicas. Você viveram até hoje neste mundo sem graça. E hoje que vocês não encontram mais desafio neste lado, vocês deseja algo novo. As montanhas são uma opção. Claro, cda um tem sua emoção,mas como eu disse de início, só rpo ser de nível 10 você não sabe das coisas. Você teria que ter um knowledge específico e tal. O qual é Knowledge Mitologia... pois é.... class skill de bardo, somente. Talez mude, ma spor enquanto é isto.
- A expulsão não será imediata, e darei oportunidade do ACUSADO de se justificar. Agora se for descoberto alguém vagabundiando..hehehe, este exigirá uma votação para a sua decapitação daqui. Embora eu ainda detenha o poder da execução sumária de players at will

Quanto ao maurício:
- Tipo, fala qual seu problema fio, qual a sua dúvida par criar personagem? Pergunte que eu respondo?

Falta de idéias? Vocês sabe ao menos a que classe quer pertencer?

Daniel


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 25, 2002)

*Sobre a minha escolha...*

Inventou um nome pros Harpers? Eu pensei em dar em The Gisters. -gist- significa essência, ponto principal em questão. Se encaixa legal com a filosaofia da coisa. E tb eu pensei em um tipo de sigla pra gist: (G.I.S.T) Group of Investigation in Sorcery and True-magery. São tipos os Harpers, só que com uma finalidade boa e não neutra. Q q vc acha?


----------



## sty (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: MAIS EXPLICAÇÕES*



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> *Quanto ao Davi ele nãodeu sinal de vida.
> Daniel martins Ferreira
> - Legendary Tales *




* Eu te falei que não ia jogar, quase q desde o começo, qdo vc me falou do jogo, como vc sempre me fala, "olha o history do icq"!!

Qto ao maurecas.... Julgar os outros é feio!!! Principalmente sem ter motivo!! Eu trabablho não sou à toa!!!

Por fim, um jogo em brd pra mim já está suficiente, estou gostando do jogo do Jonas, prefiro ao vivo, mas pelo visto tá meio difícil. Só não quero começar outro jogo pq não tô empolgado!! Se forem jogar algum dia ao vivo e me avisar derepente rola de jogar!!!!

Bom jogo pra vcs!!!!!

Davi Bertucci*


----------



## Patrick (Jun 25, 2002)

Davi, eu sei que voc6e tinha dito desde o início que não ia jogar.
Por isso mesmo que disse que você não iria jogar por não dar sinal de vida(por não querer jogar) e não porque eu iria proibir. Só quis expressar de que eu não era contrário à sua entrada.

André quanto ao nome pode ser

GIST - Group of Investigation of Sorcery and True Magic

Bem, você ainda não me enviaram sua paradinhas, devo começar a postar hoje à noite. Não passa de hoje à noite,enviem logo.

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Patrick (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: MAIS EXPLICAÇÕES*



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> *Quanto ao Davi ele nãodeu sinal de vida.
> 
> Terça-feira iremos começar, ele tem até amanhã para me falar se quer jogar, mas pelo que sei ele não vai jogar. Concordo que ele está demorando, mas, se ele quiser jogar aqui irei deixar. Daí, dependendo das atitudes dele iremos chegar a algum acordo.
> 
> ...




Isto é, na íntegra, o que eu disse sobre o Davi, se vocês vão me citar, ao menos citem de forma que dê para perceber a idéia completa do que eu disse, e olha que depois ainda falei outras coisas.

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Patrick (Jun 25, 2002)

*A AVENTURA COMEÇA*

- SUGESTÃO PARA HISTÓRIAS
ANDRÉ JÄ TÁ PRONTO então nada irei dizer

JONAS:
- Jonas vocês veio do Reino vizinho que se chama Virtorax. Quando você chegou neste reino e tem viajado de cidade em cidade. Quando chegou nesta foi atacado por um grupo de 6 bandidos. Vocês rapidamente golpeou dois deles sendo que um morreu. Os outros fingindo que estavam sendo atacados por vocês(percebendo que você é forte, e eles já tinham visto lutadores que nem você) começaram a chamar os guardas. Você então começou a fugir pois naão queria briga e sabe que nestas horas as pessoas que nem você não eram privilegiadas. Começou a correr. Flechas passaram por você mas você não teve problemas e não foi atingido, mas, houvia de longe cavalos a persegui-lo. Mas sendo rápido não ganharia de cavalos. 
- Então, alguém te puxou para um beco e te perguntou rápido: Quer ajuda? Posso fornecer asilo? Aceita?
Você disse que aceita e então quando você se deu conta já não estava naquele beco escuro. Você estava em uma sala quadrada com várias armaduras a enfeitar as paredes. Um pentagrama está abaixo de vocês em um círculo que toca as bordas do quadrado.
Então ele disse:
- Meu nome é Farfin Fax, rastreador da GIST, uma grande porém secreta organização a favor da inteligência e da tolerância. EU vi o que aconteceu com você. Nada legal, devo afirmar, sim senhor. Asilo é o mínimo que pude oferecer pela ignorância de meus conterrâneos, que pena. Mas terei um pedido a fazer, vendo sua força, creio que será muito fácil, poderia fazê-lo para mim?

(Jonas, irei interpretar seu personagem aqui, mas se discordar é só falar)

- Olha, é melhor você falar antes, e depois eu concordo ou não.
- Pois bem, um amigo meu irá sair em viagem e o quero muito bem. Não que ele seja fraco, mas hoje emd ia precisamos daqueles que olhem por nós. Não posso acompanhá-lo em sua viagem pois tenho afazeres e responsabilidades aqui meu bom senhor, enta, sabendo de sua nobreza, a qual conheço já de algum tempo, confio meu amigo e irmão a sua guarda, isto é, se for de sua vontade fazê-lo? Então?
- Para aonde ele vai?
- Olha, vai até as fronteiras de nosso reino Duquiard, creio eu que de lá voltará para cá. Mas qualquer detalhe você pode conversar com ele depois. Não será difícil, ele é forte que nem vocÊ, e verão que muito tem de aprender um com o outro, não é mesmo? Então, aceita senhor?
- Sim, pela ajuda concedida seria ingrato nao aceitar o convite, porém, falso seria se não quisesse recompensa por tal.
- Bem, você voltando para cá, defendido ele até a morte, com ele ou sem ele, mas, executando seu trabalhos honestamente, irá receber o que você quiser pedir. Desde que seja justo, desde que você ache justo.
- Feito, uma oferta boa assim, é claro que aceito. Aonde está este seu amigo que irei acompanhar?
- Está preparando algumas coisas. Irei mandar um criado te acompanhar para poder comer algo e descansar se desejar, e quando ele estiver pronto irá em seu encontro. Qualquer problema chame por mim que o criado me trará.
* Então Farfin, bate as mãos duas vezes e o vento começa a girar mais rápido e se condensar. Já é agora dar forma ao vento como em um pequeno redemoinho. Então O vento vai assumindo forma humana e começa a ganhar a densidade corpórea, até que vira um menino de uns 12 anos.
- Sim senhor - diz o menino
- Amigo, este é seu criado, peça e ele te conduzirá até onde puder ir. Aonde não for permitido ele não o levará e recomendo ao senhor não adentrar. Logo conhecerá seu futuro companheiro. Peço licensa agora.
* Finarfin sai e o ‘‘Jonas’’ fica estupefato com o acontecimento. Fica sem palavras e gasta todo um arsenal de perguntas ao garoto sobre sua natureza, como chegou ali, e assim, o Jonas foi conhecendo um pouco mais sobre a magia de verdade. Como ele não é nenhum fanático religioso só ficou assutado com a magia ,, e após instruído entendeu o acontecido, um pouco melhor,e mbora ainda esteja fascinado com algo deste tipo.
--- Aqui acaba a INTRODUÇÃO do Jonas, se o Jonas tiver algo contra pode se manifestar em posts futuros que tudo será devidamente consertado----

MAURÍCIO
- Bem , Maurício, a idéia é de que o André vá sair em viagem para além das montanhas e que você vão tb ou por alguam missão ou por interesse próprio. Como viu, o Jonas deve ir como alguém que foi contratado a ajudar o André. Você pode ser tb da ordem, ou poder ser alguém contratado como o Jonas, assim, recrutado no acaso. A minha sugestão é que você seja contratado como o Jonas. Irei fazer uma sugestão abaixo, supondo que vs seja tpo um pirata, embora não precise ser um pirata, mas supondo que você chegou de navio no Reino).

--- Maurício
* Você estava em uma expedição no mar. As mesmas montanhas que impedem a passagem por terra às terras dos demônios impedem a passagem por mar, e, as ondas marítimase os ventos não favorecem a viagem em alto mar, não ao menos com estes barcos existente, de poucas velas e mal posicionadas. Você está voltando de uma viagem das Ilhas Malacai, umas ilhas que produzem certas especiarias que são vendidas a um bom preço. Na verdade é uma outro continente que tem esta lihas próximas. A viagem não é muito longa e já estão quase chegando.
* A menos de um dia de viagem para o Reino Duquiard(o reino aonde tudo começará, irei mandar um mapa, relaxem) uma tempestade muito forte ocorre. Mas somente isot não os impediria não fosse um forte raio que partiu o navio ao meio. EM meio ao desespero você viu duas rochas que saiam das águas na escuridão do acontecimento. E reparou, como em sonho, uma pessoa em cima de cada rochedo, isto a uma distância boa, e você tem certeza que só você consegue enxergar aquilo,e , mesmo assim,acredita que deve estar louco com isto. Pois aqueles homem estão a soltar raios com suas mãos. Você vê claroes sucessivos, assim como todos os homens do navio, mas enquanto todos tentam salvar suas vidas e olham para o céu, você vê a verdadeira origem desta degraça. Depois de algun instantes você vê um deles cair no mar. 
* O homem que ainda está em pé vê você no barco. E neste momento você sai de um transe, pois agora percebe que o barco já está quase todo afundado e que muito gritam para que pule. Então você fica inconsciente.
* Quando acorda vê um senhor de barbas e cabelo longo, cabelos castanhos assim como a barba. Usa um chapéu pardo como o de um camponês, bem simples e amarrotado. Suas roupas são de uma lã grossa e também parda. Uma corda o prende na cintura. Ao vê-lo acordado o homem diz:
- Poucos sobreviveram daquele massacre. Sabe, nem todos são como aquele que caiu, aquele iria matar a todos vocês. Mas eu o peguei primeiro não foi? Humm? Você ainda não está bom para falar não é mesmo? É. Nem todos ao encontrarem a magia pela primeira vez conseguem dizer muito.  Você irá melhorar, com certeza irá melhorar. Os seus amigos abandonaram você por acharem que você estava louco, me senti meio responsável por isto e então te salvei. Está são e saval, acho que agora me vou.
* Ele segura em um bastão grande e se apoia para começar a andar. Pega uma casaca no chão e veste-se.
- Espere, você não irá me deixar aqui- maurício disse. Quem é você, o que foi isto, como você solta raios pelas mãos? Você é algum demônio? Aquele foi nosso pagamento por alguma ação? Eu Não acredito nisto, mas, após ter visto, que sou para não acreditar... quem é você?
- Muitas perguntas, muitas perguntas, e muito para falar e tão pouco tempo a perder. Se quiser viajar comigo até a cidade-mercante te explico tudo, acho que merece, se não algum sacerdote irá te convencer de que VOCÊ é algum louco e te mandar para alguma morte para te redimir dos pecados. Não senhor. Morgmeyer nunca deixaria tal coisa acontecer por um ato seu. aceita meu convite? Quem sabe nao te mostre como se faz uma pessoa ficar invisível..hehehehe
- Acho que aceito, queria ir para lá de qualquer forma. 
- ENtão vamos, que muito irá saber sobre a verdade das coisas.

Daniel Martins Ferreira (continua)


----------



## Illuminae (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: MAIS EXPLICAÇÕES*



			
				sty said:
			
		

> *
> Qto ao maurecas.... Julgar os outros é feio!!!*




hum, não julguei relatei FATOS, ou vc vai negar que so posta de 4 em 4 dias, no maximo? Se vc achar que nao, e so olhar a data dos seus post, MANE.



> *Principalmente sem ter motivo!! *




Sem motivo, davi? veja a resposta acima. vc nao deve fazer promessas que nao pode cumprir, se quer jogar, joga, nao enrola todo mundo.



> *Eu trabablho não sou à toa!!!*




Pow, que legal, bem vindo ao mundo de quem trabalha, e imagina, eu trabalho, estudo E JOGO, POSTANDO PELO MENOS UMA VEZ POR DIA.

Davi, nao custa nada UMA VEZ POR DIA conectar e postar. NÃO DEMORA MAIS QUE 10 MINUTOS.

ISSO SEM CONTAR QUE VC FICA NO ICQ DURANTE O TRABALHO, MAS POSTAR QUE E BOM< NADA NEH?

mane



> *Por fim, um jogo em brd pra mim já está suficiente, estou gostando do jogo do Jonas, prefiro ao vivo, mas pelo visto tá meio difícil. *




Concordo



> *Bom jogo pra vcs!!!!!
> 
> Davi Bertucci*




valeu


----------



## Patrick (Jun 26, 2002)

*INÍCIO OFICIAL*

GALERA, IREI COMEÇAR A ESCREVER OS PLOTS DE CADA UM. COMO CADA UM ENTROU NA AVENTURA. ISTO DEFINITIVAMENTE. SOMENTE COMECEM A POSTAR APÓS OS TRÊS PLOTS FOREM ESCRITOS. POR ENQUANTO SOMENTE O DO ANDRÉ SERÁ ESCRITO. ESCREVEREI AQUI APENAS O RELATIVO À AVENTURA. A HISTÓRIA COMPLETA DO ANDRÉ SOMENTE SABE A ELE, E SE QUISEREM, DESCOBRIRÃO DURANTE O JOGO E O MESMO VALE PARA O JONAS E O MAURÍCIO.

* Neriepock = andré

Neriepock é um mago de reconhecimento dentre o integrantes do GIST. Não possui nenhum cargo hierárquico, ou burocrático, na ordem pois sabe que é uma responsabilidade que pode impedir que possa trabalhar da forma que aprendeu, de forma livre. Sempre estudando o desconhecido, talvez um dos que amis tenha despendido tempo no estudo dos diversos planos de existência, sobre os vários locais além deste mundo.

Também são vastos seus conhecimentos sobre este mundo, mesmo sobre aqueles lugares que poucos visitaram. Aqueles lugares que existem além das montanhas. Ele os conhece, pois se debruçou nos livros e leu a todos que encontrou, se preparando para uma possível viagem com a qual sempre sonhou.

A GIST sempre interessada na magia verdadeira sempre sonhou com uma comunidade mágica aberta, o que não existe, nem mesmo no reino vizinho, que tolera religiões, mas vê ainda an bruxaria um perigo.

Neriepock sim é respeitado por seus colegas de estudo e até pelo maiores na hierarquia do grupo, porém nunca assumiu um comprometimento de ação, embora sempre tenha compartilhado seus pensamentos com o grupo e nunca tenha negado a ensinar a um novo integrante no grupo.

Agora, neriepock conseguiu sua primeira missão, por se próprio pedido. Foi pessoalmente ao chefe de sua ordem e pediu autorização para fazer uma excursão para além das montanhas. Acha que agora está portando todo o conhecimento necessário para uma viagem segura para lá. Se considera capaz de guiar um grupo e de lá poder desvendar muitas dúvidas e poder ele mesmo fazer seus relatos, e, se possível, conseguir um território para que , quem sabe, uma comunidade como a sonahda possa ser estabelecida. Aonde os magos posssam se estabelecer.

Mesmo os magos, mesmos os mais poderosos temem aquelas montanhas. Poucos voltaram, e os que voltaram de lá, vieram contado histórias sobre os piores perigos e sobre a desesperança de viver. Todos os sensatos ao sonhar com uma comunidade de magia livre lá mudavam de idéia ao lerem o primeiro relato de qualquer viajante. Já fazem 100 anos que nenhum viajante voltara de lá. E o nome deste última viajante sobrevivente foi ocultado como segredo importantíssimo. O pq deste segredo não se sabe, mas se sabe que foi alguém de dentro da ordem e que não escreveu nenhum livro. mas não faz mal.

Ninguém conhece tão bem o outro lado quanto Neriepock. Nunca foi lá fisicamente, mas conhece cada lugar pelas saus leituras. Ele está pronto.

O chefe da ordem diz:
- Neriepock, se você deseja ir até lá não irei impedi-lo e ';e com muito agrado que te apoio em sua decisão, esta é a culminância de todos os seus estudos, a sua vida girou em volta disto. Porém, uma coisa não posso fazer, enviar homens nossos com você. Os perigos são muitos e os mais qualificados me são necesários, os menos qualificados não lhes são apropriados. Terá que organizar uma companhia que vá com você, pelo menos mais quatro homens para ter um mínimo de segurança. Sendo eles magos ou não. precisará de ajuda.
- Concordo com você , não tinha mesmo intenção de levar comigo aqueles que fariam falta ao grupo. Me previni e alguns amigos meus recrutaram já a comitiva necessária. Mas dois serão o bastante, e segundo os meus amigos, são forte, e de grande valia.
- Certo. Então vá e boa sorte. Se precisar de minha permissão, já a tem. E a companhia, já a tem. O conhecimento igualmente. Boa sorte mais uma vez, pois esta, quanto mais melhor.
- Obrigado senhor, e muito obrigado pela confiança. Estarei a respresentar o melhor de nosso grupo. obrigado.

Então, ele saiu do escritório principal e foi encontrar seus dois amigos. Cada um recrutou um companheiro para a viagem.
Quem serão estes companheiros? O que eles pdoerão oferecer à sua viagem? 
TUDO MAIS SABEREMOS NO PRÓXIMO CAPÍTULO...hehehehehe

ANDRÉ, VOCÊ SABE O SEGUINTE:
- existe um mundo além das montanhas
- muitos monstros lá existem
- vários santuários antigos lá existem
- muitos tesouros existem(sempre guardados por algum acriatura específica)
- muito conhecimento, hoje perdido, lá pode ser encontrado
- bibliotecas inteiras e até ensinamentos gravados em paredes, segundo os relatos que você leu, manuais inteiros de magia que sà além das suas capacidades
- muito do que existe hoje das magias mais pdoerosas(nível 8 e 9) foram tirados dos aventureiros que voltaram de lá. Mas normalmente vão um número grande e voltam poucos
- você percebeu em todos os relatos como o número grande de pessoas atrapalhou, seja pela ganância, seja pela atenção que chamam das criaturas que lá existem e tb, pela dificuldade de controla-los em um ambiente aonde não existe a lei
- você sabe que existem áreas aonde a magia funciona de forma esquisita
- você sabe de uma entrada que existe em um ponto específico da montanha, que é por onde você quer chegar
- você sabe de uma variedade de coisas mais específicas sobre o lugar, como templos específicos, rotas e tudo mais, coisas que serão úteis após passar pela montanha
- você sabe que talvez existam humanos que habitem do lado de lá, pois podem ter sobrevivido, e alguns relatam sobre alguns templos que são bem protegidos. Alguns falam que deixaram parte de sua comitiva nestes pontos e voltaram de lá para contar sobre isot no reino. Mas como estes autores(doi an verdade) chegaram sozinhos(cada um em uma época), não foram levados a sério. Deveriam estar delirando, se foi tão pacífico o lugar pq voltaram sozinhos...
- Vocês sabe que muito do poder dos antigos ainda existe lá


Acho que isto é o suficiente para te passar o pq voc6e quer ir para lá e como você pode convencer seus dois novos companheiros a te seguirem, certo?

(vou dormir)

NÃO POSTEM AINDA

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2002)

JONAS: Irei recontar a história do Joas da forma mais resumida o possível,e , assim que contar a do Maurício nos iremos começar, com o encontro de vocês três, ok.

NÃO POSTEM AINDA

Gente, como não sei o nome do Personagem do Jonas irei chamá-lo de Jonas, ok, mas subentendam o nome dele.

Jonas, você nasceu no reino de Vitorax. O Reino vizinho aonde existe a tolerância de crenças, embora a magia ainda lá seja vista como algo ruim.

Você está em peregrinação pelo mundo. Você já passou por quase todo o Reino de Vitorax e já esta há algum tempo neste novo reino de Duquiard. Chegou nesta cidade faz um dia.

Quando chegou foi abordado por ladrões armados. Eles pensaram que você estando desarmado não deveria ser um guerreiro, pensaram que você devia ser um mendigo qualquer.

Você lutou contra eles e rapidamente deu conta do grupo, porém um incidente aconteceu, você abteu em um deles mais forte do que devia e o matou. O bandidos que conseguiram uma distância segura de vocês pensaram rapidamente e reverteram a situação criminosa e gritaram pelos guardas.

Você é um viajante e sabe muito bem como autoridades tratam viajantes que matam pessoas, e você não tem nenhuma testemunha, enquanto eles tem. Captou rapidamente o perigo que corria e saiu correndo em direção ao primeiro beco.

Muitos guardas atenderam ao chamado, isto você percebeu a uam distância boa, mas eles estavam atrás de vocês e ao perceber que você estavam em um garnde corredor entre duas construções, pensou que pdoeriam te cercar do outro lado, aí poderia ser pego. Mas não tinha outra opção correu o amis rápido que pode.

De repente uma mão sai das sombra e te puxa para uma entrada da construção e diz:
- Quer ajuda?
- Sim.

Ele faz alguns gestos com a mão e você vê que ele puxa uma pedra com um desenho dourado e de repente vocês não estão mais aonde você estavam. Agora, de uma vala em um beco você estão em uma sala espaçosa.

A sala é quadrada e tem um círculo em alto relevo que ocupa toda a área possível, ficando o círuclo inscrito no quadrado. No círculo tem um grande pentagrama, e vocês estão noe xato centro deste pentagrama. Esta sala de duas saídas, à frente e à trás. A estranha figura estende a mão e diz:
- Meu nome é Farfin Fax, membro da GIST, uma humilde associação pelo conhecimento da verdade, isto é, a magia.

Jonas estando meio assustado limitou em muito a sua capacidade de fazer perguntas. ELe não es'tá com medo, mas acabou de passar por uma experiência nada comum em sua vida. Acredita em magia, sem dúvida, ams nãosabia que a amgia de verdade era assim. Ao poucos ficando cada vez mais centrado resolveu Não ser a melhor hora para tirar todas as suas dúvidas sobre magos e magias e pq ele nunca tinha visto isto antes e lmitou-se a um:
- Obrigado.
- De nada amigo, qual seu nome aliás?
- Meu nome é Jonas.
- Pois bem Jonas, na sua terra as pessoas agradecem quando são ajudadas?
- Sim, e eu já agradeci.
- Não com palavras, com atos.
- Aonde você quer chegar?
- Bem, eu vi o que aconteceu com você, e acredite, fiquei fascinado com a sua capacidade de luta. E eu, naquele momento estava por aí procurando alguém que pudesse fazer um grande favor para mim, nada de graça, obviamente.
- Que favor seria este Farfen..
- Farfin Fax, senhor Jonas. Bem o favor seria a proteção de um amigo meu, aompanha-lo em sua viagem e protege-lo. Ele parte em viagem em alguns dias para as Montanhas Gigantes e precisa de companheiros fiéis e que possam protegê-lo. Então, o que me diz?
- Bem, eu já viajo há muito e nada tenho contra continuar viajando. Farei de bom grado, mas me lembro de você ter mencionado um pagamento , não?
- Muito atento, muito atento. Pois bem, aquilo que você desejar, pois a vida de meu amigo muito preciosa é à nossa corporação. Vá com ele e volte. O proteja até a morte dele se for necessário. Se algo acontecer com ele que você não possa evitar, não teve culpa, mas deve ‘‘trabalhar’’ até o último intsnate. Ele morrendo, volte para cá e será recompensado como quiser. Claro que o melhor seria você voltar com ele vivo, mas se não for possível, quero que você ao menos se empenhe.
- Isto foi bem frio de sua parte.
- Não me entenda mal Jonas, ele é meu grande amigo mas com você trato de negócios e nos negócios temos que ser claros. Então, acordo fechado?
- Sim, creio que sim. Aonde está seu amigo?
- Irá conhecê-lo em breve. Ele está em audiência com o líder de nossa ordem. Assim que for a hora eu irei chamá-lo pessoalmente. Até lá, aproveite da nossa hospitalidade.

Então Farfin faz gestos com suas mãos, retira um boneco de pano de sua sacola e o joga no ar, então o boneco toma o tamanho de uma criança e se torna tão vivo quanto uma. Agora você vê uma criança de uns 8 anos de orelhas levemente pontudas e com olhas um pouco puxados. Seu cabelo é ruivo e meio pontudo. Ele faz uma reverência a você e espera algum comando.

- Jonas, ele se chama Adriel, peça o que quiser a ele e ele te ajudará. Quando for a hora , como diss,e lhe chamarei. Pois bem, tenho que ir.

Uma fumaça aparece e desaparece rapidamente e com ela Farfin se vai.

Agora Jonas, olhando para o pequeno adriel pede que o conduza para uma refeição, uma banho e uma cama...

POR AQUI É SÓ

FARTA SÓ O MURRICO


----------



## Patrick (Jun 29, 2002)

Galera, falta a história do Maurício, que, apesar de que eu já tenha conversado com ele mais ou menos sobre sua história queria ter o último aval dele para não ter que postar toneladas de frases e deposi ter que postar de novo. Mas, BOA NOTÍCIA

Com que já temos já dá para começar:

Jonas, você no momento está em um aposento como uma cela de monastério, tem uma cama e sua refeição foi servida pela pequena criança que já se foi e prometeu voltar pela manhã. Você está a comer.

Neriepock, você estava em sua cela que é muito maior, personalizada por você mesmo e com mais luxos que você se permitiu(esta é um aposento que vc usa como escritória e às vezes dorme aí mesmo, como se fosse uma sala de professor da UNB). Quando de repente batem à porta. Você se levanta rapidamente e abre a porta. Reconhece seu antigo amigo Farfin Fax com sua roupas leves, seu cabelo longo e claro e sua aparência jovial(ele lembro muito aos elfos dos livros, só que, se as orelhas, vc arriscaria dizer que ele tem sangue élfico mais antigo na família).

- Olá velho Neriepock, como estão os preparativos para a sua debandada ao ‘‘Velho Mundo’’- assim fala de forma sarcástica devido à teoria de que além das montanhas estaria o mundo dos antigos
 - Farfin, está tudo muito bem, me faltam apenas os companheiros de viagem prometidos. Voc6e disse que já contatou um e Mormeyer contatou outro. 
- SIm, mas pelo que sei Morgeyer já tinha encontrado um companheiro para vc há algum tempo, ele está para chegar de sua últiam empreitada marinha e logo deve apresenta-lo ao outro. Quanto ao meu escolhido você pode conhecer está noite. Adriel! Venha até aqui.

De repente vê Adriel, uma criança muitos prestativa, a entrar em seu quarto.

- Sim Senhor Farfin?
-Adriel, desejo que leve o senhor Neriepock até aos aposentos de nosso convidado. Está cuidando bem dele não?
-SIm senhor, estou rpovidenciando que esteja tão satisfeito aqui que nunca mais irá querer ir embora.
- Está bem. Neriepock então vá, aproveite a disposição de seu guia e vá.
- Tudo bem... tenho algumas coisas a terminar, ams como tenho que conhecê-lo alguam hora, é melhor que seja agora .

Então você sai com Adriel até um andar inferior da construção até uma porta de madeira com alguns ferrolhos enferrujados.

Adriel bate a porta e diz:
- Senhor Jonas, aqui é o seu servo Adriel, vim apresentá-lo ao Mestre Neriepock, a quem irá acompanhar até as montanhas gigantes.
- Pode entrar Adriel, entre Neriepock, ansiava por conhecê-lo.

BEM, AGORA CONVERSEM ATÉ O MURRICO ENTRAR EM CENA
André, qualquer pergunta queo Jonas te fizer que voc6e como andré nao saiba a resposta e seu personagem saiba eu irei te falarno ICQ ou auqi mesmo no post, ok?

DANIEL


----------



## Duorin III (Jun 29, 2002)

*Apresentação*

Olá viajante. Acho que já falaram de mim... (com um sorriso bobo na cara) pois é, olha, é tudo mentira viu? Ri ri ri ri... O velho Farfin exagera as coisas. Não sou essa coisa toda que deve ter ouvido falar! 
CLAP ! Então com um bater de palmas, uma cadeira que estava encostada na parede, se move para perto de mim, eu me sento e pergunto: Pois bem, é vc que irá me ajudar a desbravar o mundo antigo além das montanhas?

Saiba que estou muito lisonjeado, e que haverá ao meu lado um bravo homem! Pode ter certeza que haverá momentos que a força terá que se fazer presente meu caro, mas que fique bem claro que algumas coisas terão que ser decididas pelo conhecimento e não pela espada. Pois esta viajem representa muito para nós da GIST, e muito mais para mim, que me impenhei anos para tal, e sei que há a possibilidade de falha, mas espero reduzi-la ao máximo.
Mas sem mais delongas, quais são suas dúvidas, por que acho que são muitas, e nestas circunstâncias, vc tem todo o direito delas... Diga meu caro Jonas (escolha um nome logo pô), o que queres saber?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 30, 2002)

*JONAS*

*O QUE O JONAS SABE:
- Você está na GIST um grupo pelo conhecimento e pela magia
- Você foi contratado para acompanhar alguém em uma viagem que seria algo relacionado com as montanhas gigantes
- Você sabe que quem você irá acompanhar é um estudioso
- Você sabe que irá mais alguém com vocês
- Você sabe que raras são as pessoas que voltam das montanhas gigantes
- Você sabe que é dificílimo atravessar as montanhas gigantes e elas também se estendem pelo mar
- Você sabe que o grupo tem muito dinheiro e que nenhum conforto lhe foi negado neste dia de hospedagem
- E você sabe que você tem muitas dúvidas sobre magia, afinal, e vou dar ÊNFASE NISTO, você nunca viu MAGIA PROPRIAMENTE DITA ASSIM, de um cara usar magia para puxar cadeira e tal.

Isto é o suficiente para vocês entrarem no espírito do mundo(de início)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 1, 2002)

*reapresentação*

Olá, caro Neriepock. Antes de mais nada, meu nome é Timons.
Sim, me falaram um pouco sobre vc, mas normalmente não avalio as pessoas antes de conhecê-las e não posso negar que estava ancioso para conhecê-lo. (falo tentando demonstrar segurança perante os fatos novos)
Tenha certeza que um bravo homem estará ao seu lado nos momentos em que o uso da força se fizer necessário, porém se algo o leva a crer que posso usar a força acima da mente, fique tranquilo. Como podes ver, nem espadas uso. Com toda a razão, muitas vezes o conhecimento será mais importante que a força, mas tanto um quanto o outro devem ser usados com sabedoria e espero que saida diferir bem conhecimento e sabedoria.
Muitas coisas ainda devem ser exclarecidas sim, mas com paciência tudo ficará claro para ambos, afinal o destino nos colocou juntos. 
Por enquanto gostaria de ouvir de você o que o leva a essa busca para além das montanhas, por quanto tempo viajaremos e que rota seguiremos, se houver alguma?


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 3, 2002)

Bem, estas perguntas são as básicas, eu estava esperando outras...
(novamente rindo com cara de bobo). A minha intenção e a intenção da GIST, desde que eu comecei meus estudos, é a de recolher o máximo de conhecimento a respeito do mundo antigo, ou seja, o mundo além das intransponíveis montanhas, que guardam muito ao longe de seus domínios, uma sabedoria infinita, aumentando nossas chances de sobreviver e cultivar nossa arte através dos tempos. Esta sabedoria que te falo, diz respeito a coisas as quais ainda não entendemos e não conhecemos. Existem outros planos por de trás desta viajem, mas acredite, são tantos que vc dormiria se escutasse eu dizer...
Quanto ao tempo meu caro Timons, eu terei que te confessar que é totalmente indeterminado, podemos voltar em um mês como podemos voltar em um ano. Vai depender de muitas coisas. Mas a intenção mesmo é ficar um tempo, digamos... razoável! Mas quanto a isto não se preocupe, me considero uma pessoa bastante objetiva, mas eu lhe confesso que às vezes, eu chego a me tornar um tanto ansioso, mas ninguém é perfeito não é mesmo? 
Agora a rota que iremos tomar será a seguinte: iremos por uma estrada que me parece segura até a cidade de Beiroc, chegando lá subiremos a montanha até uma entrada secreta que se encontra lá. Mais simples que isso não tem como. Não é mesmo caro Timons?
Para isso quero que se prepare em suprimentos, roupas e equipamentos, pois deveremos encontrar todo tipo de adversidade...

Então de modo bastante impolgado, eu me levanto e dou um pulinho dando um soco no ar.  Uhhuuuuuu!!!!!!!!
Não vejo a hora de partir !!!


----------



## Tagore (Jul 3, 2002)

Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Mais simples que isso não tem como. Não é mesmo caro Timons?
> *



Realmente parece simples, mas o primeiro passo é um dos principais adversários e não podemos subestimá-lo! Assim morreu nos rochedos de sua própria terra o marinheiro que não testou sua embarcação, por se achar muito certo de como navegar em suas águas.



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Bem, estas perguntas são as básicas, eu estava esperando outras...
> *




Quanto as perguntas, como eu disse antes, queria ouvir de vc o que nos aguardava. Tenho certeza que ainda teremos bastante tempo para cada detalhe durante o caminho. A paciência é minha companheira e tudo virá no devido tempo. 
Mas para isso não precisaremos nos desviar dos objetivos, não é?! (dou um sorrizinho de canto, correspondendo simpaticamente as risadas empolgantes do novo companheiro)
Então me diga, como é essa passagem pelas montanhas? Iremos por entre elas ou por dentro delas?


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 3, 2002)

Por dentro dela. O que eu sei, é que existe tipo um fosso, e em seu fundo, correntes de ar passam à velocidades incríveis ali. Teoricamente, se pularmos lá, seremos conduzidos através de seus túneis, para uma saída do outro lado das grandes montanhas. Bem, quanto à isto, é tudo que eu posso lhe dizer.

Agora meu caro, quanto ao marinheiro, ele era só um marinheiro orgulhoso. Hi hi hi hi... Mas pode apostar que minha embarcação está muito bem preparada e com todas as velas astiadas!!

Bom, (continuando), hoje eu tirei o dia de folga para vc, tenho que te mostrar algumas coisas que podem acontecer no futuro e quero que vc esteja preparado. E quando eu digo isto, ]e quanto a magia  mesmo, não quero ver ninguém desconfortável ao meu lado por causa do que eu faço. Mas é claro que eu só farei isso se vc quiser. Então, o que me diz, podemos começar?

( aqui Daniel, eu irei mostrar as magias que eu memorizei para hoje, e alguns scrolls de primeiro circulo para mostrar para ele o que eu posso fazer. Irei conduzir ele para minha sala de treinamento. Ex: Invisibilidade, bulls strenght, cats grace, fly e outras coias divertidas que irei mostrar apra ele, n"ao todas, mas é para ele ir se acustumando...)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 4, 2002)

*Timons e Neriepock*

(O Maurício ainda não em deu sinal concreto de vida sobre seu personagem, então teremos que ir com que já temos)

Timons é conduzido para um espaço amis aberto que é todo feito de pedra e metal(nenhuma peça de madeira pode ser vista). Ë uma grande área, uma mini arena, aonde os magos podem se sentir livres para treinar sua magias mais ofensivas ou mesmo para treinar aquelas que ele ainda não dominam.

Neste momento você estão acompanhados apenas por alguns magos ainda adolescentes que estão a treinar suas primeiras magias mais complexas como dados místicos(aonde um boneco é constantemente alvejado e às vezes a parede, devido a imperícia do mago).

Neriepock cumprimenta os pequeno que fazem sinal de respeito e olham com suriosidade para timons. Neriepock retira seu grande livro de magias e o coloca em uma haste metálica existente como um apoio para livros realmente. Se prepara e em meios a gestos para cá e palavras para lá luzes e os mais diveresos efeitos são ensaiados perante seu amigo que vai passando de uma perplexidade para uma curiosidade. De uma pertubação começa a sentir envolvido sobre este lado do mundo que não tinha conhecido ainda. Começa a contemplar um pouco do poder do mago e sente respeito por este ser que consegue fazer isto que ele faz. Não sente inveja,não, pois sabe que o que ele prórpio sabe fazer foi o resultado de muito treinamento, mas sente uma vontade de entender aquilo e faz perguntas e aos poucos vai se inteirando sobre os princípios básicos da magia, algo como um conhecimento de leigos.

Após o repertório mostrado Neriepock recolhe seu grimório e se despede dos aprendizes que agora já eram 10 a opbservar o mago a ‘‘brincar’’ de mago.

AO estarem saindo de lá encontram Farfin Fax que diz:

- Que bom já estarem aqui companheiros, e companheiros um do outro. A notícia que trago não é bom porém não é trágica, apenas uma demora a mais aos seus planos Neriepock. A Santa Caçada está fazendo alguma espécie de investigação na área do nosso Castelo subterrâneo

(a sede da GIST é enorme e subterrânea e fica bem perto do governo da cidade, seus fundadores acharam que colocando  a sede em lugar tão óbivo não seria tão cedo que desconfiariam daquele padeiro, que é uma fachado no primeiro andar)

- Alguns de nossos homens entraram em combate com uma unidade de forma que eles possam atrair a atenção deles para outro canto da cidade, talvez para a floresta, afinal, eles gostamd e achar que nós somos os selvagens, não? Bem, aonde quero chegar com isto... bem, o seu outro copanheiro foi com a equipe para distrair o grupo. ENtão, talvez demore um pouco até voltar. Você quer esperar ou quer um novo companheiro?


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 5, 2002)

(te mandei pelo icq o que ele e e um pouco da historia, acho que vc nao recebeu entao)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 5, 2002)

(Maurício eu não recebi e só vou receber se eu for anc asa de alguém para usar ICQ ou se eu comprar o novo processador rápido. 

ENtão faz o seguinte, me manda por e-mail que e-mail eu tô acessando
odaniel@solar.com.br

Quanto a qualquer coisa que vocês queiram falar pelo ICQ me falem por e-mail { isto referente ao meu combinado com andré sobre magia e tal})

Daniel Martins Ferreira


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 5, 2002)

*Resposta, dada as circunstâncias*



> Bem, aonde quero chegar com isto... bem, o seu outro copanheiro foi com a equipe para distrair o grupo. ENtão, talvez demore um pouco até voltar. Você quer esperar ou quer um novo companheiro?




Bem meu caro Farfin, eu conheço o menino que vai com agente, e ele me parece bem enquadrado nos quesitos que eu estava esperando. Não irei tirar dele esta oportunidade. Acho que ele vem esperando por isso tb, pelo menos é o que seu treinamento nos mostrou, um grande preparo para desenvolver aquelas habilidades e características que nehum de nós possui...

Vou então esperar, até porque, me interessa este desfecho, sendo a GIST minha casa e família, preso muito por ela. E além do mais, nestas circunstâncias tirar o garoto desta viajem seria uma punição para ele, muito injusta, ao passo que ele seria punido por estar fazendo seu trabalho??? Não me parece muito justo...
não mesmo, não mesmo...

E outra coisa, quantos anos eu esperei para isto em meu caro amigo Farfin?? Eu até perdi as contas... Então, esperar alguns dias será nada, em relação aos anos que se passaram, em noites e dias de estudo e treinamento duro.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 6, 2002)

*Farfin fala:
- Pois bem Nerie, tinha me esquecido da sua paciência. Pois bem, que assim espere conosco o desfecho desta ação de salvamento de nossa anonimidade que mais me parece diversão. Afinal, eles apenas estão correndo por aí com algumas galinhas mortas e falando palavras sem sentido nenhum... eu quis ir junto mas disseram que era melhor que não... que eu poderia me atrapalhar e começar a soltar feitiços só para ver no que dá... acho que faria isto memso.... mas qual é o problema.
Mas então, que esperemos todos.

(Galera, grande pause até eu ter acesso à história do maurício, devido ao meu problema de ICQ que é temporário pode atrasar um pouco, ams tenham esperança)


----------



## Tagore (Jul 9, 2002)

*espera*

Neriepock,

Já q teremos que esperar mais, vc poderia me mostrar mais alguns de seus truques! Aliás, gostaria de saber também se há alguma sala especial aqui que possamos fazer alguns exercícios e também vc poderia me mostrar algum mapa, se houver, de onde vamos ou algo mais sobre a passagem nas montanhas! Posso lhe mostrar algumas das coisas q faço também!


----------



## Patrick (Jul 9, 2002)

Enquanto estão Timons e Neriepock conversando chega o jovem Kyieran(você é jovem né?). Com passos  apressados e em direção a vocês. Kyieran era o terceiro companheiro que estava a distrair a Santa Caçada.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 9, 2002)

*Olá meu jovem! Estávamos te esperando. Está pronto? Espero que tenha sido divertido lá com os outros. Bem, se tiver que resolver mais alguma coisa aqui, não tenha pressa... bem só um pouquinho... he he he*

Me viro para Timons:

*Este aqui é o jovem Kyieran. Ele irá nos acompanhar nesta longa viajem...

E Kyieran, este aqui é Timons, nosso musculoso companheiro. Ele estava para me mostrar do que ele é capaz quando vc chegou...
Mas venha conosco, ainda tenho alguns detalhes para acertar, e algumas coisas para dizer*


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 10, 2002)

*Sempre pronto, Neriepock!*

_Fala Kyieran se aproximando e com um sorriso apertando a mao de Neriepock com as suas duas._ 

*Prazer em conhece-lo, nao via a hora de largar aqueles enfadonhos caçadores.
*

_Vira-se e cumprimenta Timons da mesma maneira._ 

*Prazer em conhece-lo senhor, se te achas forte, verás o poder que terás ao meu lado!

E então? Vamos?*


----------



## Tagore (Jul 10, 2002)

Timons se volta para Kyieran com um olhar confuso, paralizado por uma fração de segundo como se pensasse: "o que ele quis dizer com isso?", e logo se recompõem e responde com um sorriso amistoso no rosto:

- O prazer é todo meu, caro companheiro! Mas nunca disse que me achava forte! Nem o contrário.
- Então? Se estamos todos prontos, podemos ir Neriepock?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2002)

* Esperando resposta andresca


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 11, 2002)

*Preparetivos para a viajem*

Claro! Mas antes de partir, eu quero me certificar se vcs estão preparados com as devidas provisões, agasalhos para frio, e todo o tipo de equipamento que estiverem precisando, é só falar comigo, que se tiver dentro das minhas possibilidades, eu arrumarei para vcs.
Agora, podem me dizer o que vcs estão precisando? Torno a lembrar que será uma viajem perigosa e possivelmente longa ...
Nós temos o resto do dia para isso, pois partiremos amanhã bem cedo.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 11, 2002)

.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2002)

*A VIAGEM SE INICIA*

* Durante este dia vocês se preparam para a viagem. Uma caminhada rumo a um mundo novo, com cidades perdidas e povos desconhecidos. Criaturas perversas e segredos de um passado que agora irá poder falar. Vasos cheios de ouro líquido e fontes que cospem diamantes. Salões com as maiores preciosidades de armas feitas pelos melhor artífices do mundo. Bibliotecas com os compêndios de tudo aquilo que pode ser feito. 
* Um sonho a cada um desperta, cada um com sua expectativa. Uns com maior ansiedade, outros com menos, porém, com certeza, todos sabem que o que irão fazer agora se relembrado.
* Comida, cordas, frascos, óleo, lanternas, todo o suprimento necessário, cobertores, colchonetes, roupas quentes e frias. Estão equipados para ficarem bastante tempo fora. Tudo preso por grandes sacos e que serão transportados até o grande túnel de ar. Isto pq se sabe que se levar tudo solto estas coisas poderão se dispersar na hora de se passar pela montanha. Não sabe-se ainda como os cavalos se portarão nesta passagem mas segundos os antigos viajantes não é difícil passar pelo túnel.

*Chega a manhã. Estão prontos para a viagem. Cada um em seu aposento é acordado e é abastecido com um desjejum.  Logo se encontram já vestido e com os equipamentos de viagem. Cada um leva dois Mallatrans, que são animais parecidos com lhamas que tem maior capacidade de escalada. Na saída da escola para o térreo percebem que existe uma verdadeira comitiva de despedida. Vários magos que os conhcem estão para desejar boa sorte. Todos se sentem melhor com isto. Timons apesar de enfrentar certo constrangimento fica feliz também por saber que existe tal apoio a esta empreitada. Dizem adeus e saem do grande prédio que dá para uma parte externa da cidade aonde existe uma vegetaçã alta que cobre esta saída. A luz do dia se encontra agradável e o clima é quente, mas com um calor confortante. O vento aparece em brisas. É um sinal dos deuses que sorriem aos viajantes e lhes fornecem um bom tempo. * 

* As palavras de boa sorte ficam na cabeça e desejam a si o mesmo. Seguem em direção Foresnorth, a cidade logo após esta, a penúltima cidade antes da montanha gigante. Será em Longsworth, a cidade divisória com o mundo antigo, que você irão se abastecer pela última vez e dar um até logo ao mundo que fica. Por enquanto um conforot ainda existe. Ainda estamos em casa.
* Daqui um dia já devem estar em Foresnorth. 
* Quando chega o anoitecer se aproximam de uma guarda da Religião que fica na divisória entre esta cidade e a próxima. AO serem avistados um cavaleiro rapidamente se dirige a vocês, usa uma armadura reluzente dourada, bem polida, espada na bainha demonstrando atitude pacífica. Vem com o elmo aberto. Ao estar próximo pergunta:


- Quem vem para cá à nossa cidade de Foresnorth? QUe negóciso tem por aqui?

* Neriepock estranha pois não sabia desta sentinela, desta guarda estabelecida. Ele esperava isto apenas em Longsworth, afinal este tipo de fiscalização existe apenas em cidades divisórias com as montanhas.

OBS.: Se alguém quiser levar para a viagem algo em especial  como algum tipo de arma ou até de objeto me fale por ICQ que aí altero o meu post, ao invés de ficarme postando o que querem levar e gastar amis tempo só nisto. Boa viagem.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 11, 2002)

Olá! Sou Neriepock, e esses são meus amigos Timons e Kyieran, nós somos da cidade de (blablas, não sei o nome, vc não disse). E estamos apenas de passagem a caminho de Longsworth. Podemos passar?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2002)

(Tipo gente, falei o nome da cidade sim, mas como tem demorado muito a aventura irei botar aqui uma MEMORANDA dos nomes e o que representam ok?

Ledata Genryles - Cidade aonde vocês começaram, sede da GIST
Neriepock - Mago do andré
Kyieran - personagem do maurício
Timons - monk do Jona
Religião - quando com letra maiúscula se refere à religião oficial do reino em que se encontram
Santa Caçada - órgão da religião similar à inquisição, tb chamada de Santa Vigília
GIST - Group of Investigation of Sorcery and True-Magic
Virtorax - Reino vizinho daonde o Jonas veio, um reino mais tolerante em relação às religiões, lá a Religião recebe o nome de Duquiarding
Duquiard - nome do reino em que se encontram e que faz divisa com as montanhas gigantes
Montanhas gigantes -  realmente montanhas enormes que adentram o mar e que são consideradas impossíveis de se ultrapassar. Apesar de que existem aqueles que contem histórias de pessoas que tenham conseguido esta façanha(a travessia), o poco vê isto apenas como lendas para crianças
Farfin Fax - amigo mago de Neriepock, membro da GIST
Morgmeyer - outro membro da GIST e amigo de Neriepock e amigo do Kyieran
Longsworth - cidade que faz fronteira com as motanhas gigantes e com Foresnorth
Foresnorth - cidade que faz fronteira com Ledata e Longsworth
Adriel - criado da GIST)
Vou ver se faço o mapa hoje depois que terminar de ler um texto
* ACHO QUE ERA SÓ ISTO *

O Cavaleiro armadurado, que reparam que é mais constituída de malhas de ferro do que de placas, responde:
- Tem calma na fala e sinceridade posso perceber. Boa seja a sua viagem até Longsworth e saibam que adiante enfrentaram outra barreira como esta. Porém não tão rápido quanto gostaria irei liberá-los por decreto do governo. Teremos que revistá-los mais à frente em busca de elementos incriminadores. Pois, em Foresnorth está instalando uma Carruagem Santa(como se fosse um tribunal inquisitorial ambulante). Ninguém entra sem comprovar idoneidade. Podem entar seguir na fila até o momento de revista ou podem dar a meia. Embora, a meia volta possa ser vista como elemento suspeito
* Você viram(euq eu não tinah narrado, desculpa), que existe uma série de outros viajantes passando pela revista que é muito minunciosa. Não mais que 10 carros estão à frente de vocês. 
* Está razoavelmente escuro(já é de noite).
* Quem tiver elementos mágicos em sua bagagem é melhro decidir agora o que fazer.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 12, 2002)

Eu olho para os lados e vejo se estão vigiando nós que estamos na fila. Parece que vai demorar pra chegar na nossa vez??
Quão detalhada esta sendo esta vistoria?? 

Verificando logo isto, e pergunto para meus companheiros: 

*Bem, bem, bem... Vcs estão levando alguma coisa com vcs de suspeito?? Eu preciso logo saber para tratarmos de camuflar qualquer coisa que possa passar por sei lá o que quer que eles estão chamando. 

(falando baixo agora) Fanáticos amoladores de pedra!!! 

(agora normal, mas de forma não tão entusiasmada) Eu não esperava esta!! Ai, ai, ai... Esperava uma salamandra cuspidora de fogo, mas não isto... Que ironia. Mas muito estudo e dedicação não vão ser jogados fora e vamos conseguir passar por isto... JUNTOS!!

Eu tenho um plano, para algumas coisas indispensáveis que eu estou carregando...*


----------



## Tagore (Jul 12, 2002)

*plano?*

(respondo a Neriepock, em tom baixo, verificando se não há ninguém nos observando)

Bem,tenho algumas coisas que consegui em minhas aventuras, porém não creio que isso irá incomodá-los ou trazer qualquer ameaça para esse povo. De qualquer modo, sempre é melhor prevenir! Afinal, como disse antes, não podemos deixar brechas para o imprevisto, e logo no início! 
Fale então, Neriepock, qual o seu plano?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 12, 2002)

A fila, como eu disse, tem uns 10 carros na sau frente, a inspeção está senod bem detalhado, olhando tudo o que tem, sacos, abrindo sacos, conferindo, por isto estão demroando uma meia-hora por carro, logo vcs tem umas cinco horas(por isto que apesar de não terem muitas carruagens e viajantes na estrada, aqui nesta fila tem bastante pq tem gente até que tá com um mini acampamento montado. Ou seja, poucos viajantes mas quee stão congestionados aqui.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 13, 2002)

*Sobre  a inspeção*

Da onde nós estamos dá pra ver se eles estão usando magia para tal??
Eu preciso saber se estão usando isto...
Qualquer coisa (Spellcraft 13 + 14 dado)

Só lembrando que eu nao carrego comigo um monte de materiais que não valham pelo menos 1 gp. Eu tenho o feat se lembra? Coisa da classe de prestígio...

Pode esquecer das asas de morcego e das patas de aranhas que os magos carregam... isso eu não carrego...

----------------

Me viro para Kyieran: E vc meu amigo, o que carrega?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 13, 2002)

Não andré, eles não estão usando magia para DETECTAR MAGOS!!!!!!! Eles estão usando o método de pegar tudo olhar item por item e cogitar sobre sua magicidade ou não. Outro motivo pelo qual você repara que não usam magia é o tempo que demoram.... se tivessem usando magia seria mais rápido.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 13, 2002)

Eles estão revistando as calças, roupas, bolsos em geral, chapéu??
Eles estão fazendo um baculejo mesmo, ou só inspecionando as mochilas e sacolas??


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

Ele pegam sacolas, examinam itens maiores. Sacos de grãos eles so metem a mão em busca de algo maior.
Quanto a chapéu vc não viu ninguém tirar chapéu. Bolsos somente se tiverem volumes visíveis. Eles não tão baculejando, mas, como disse, se reparam em volumes eles verificam.
Vocês reparam que as mulheres em especial são normalmente desapercebidas pela revista como uma questão de educação. Porém, isto com as bonitas. Mulheres mais feias são revistadas e até de forma , não sei a palavra, mas de forma bruta.

Os homens pobres são revirados para saberem se são ladrões. Os ricos mal são tocados. O que define a riqueza é a aparência.

São cinco guardas que fazem a inspeção, porém tem outros que ficam armados para o caso de alguém ser pego. Mais ou menos um destacamento  de mais 6 pessoas. Talvez tenham mais dentro do acampamento improvisado, para trocarem em turnos alternados, ams isto é especulação.

Daniel


----------



## Tagore (Jul 15, 2002)

Até agora eles já prenderam alguém ou encontraram e apreenderam algo suspeito? Se sim, o que eles fizeram, e o quais eram os objetos? 
Se não, continuo observando se isso acontece.


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 15, 2002)

*O plano*

Olhando sempre, de forma discreta, se tem alguém vendo eu digo:

*Bem amigos, pelo que analisei, parece que não estão sendo tão meticulosos como eu estava temendo que fossem. 
Qualquer coisa que estiverem carregando, que seja muito esdrúxulo a ponto de chamar a atenção deles, eu sugiro que coloque aqui, neste saquinho.* 

Então eu mostro um pequeno saco (do tamanho da minha mão mais ou menos) que permanece afivelado ao meu cinto.
Eu o abro, e peço para que, se tiverem algo para guardar que for suspeito, botem dentro dele, e que estará a salvo de qualquer inspeção.

Feito isto, no intuito de demonstrar confiança, eu tiro da minha mochila duas varinhas. Elas são razoavelmante adornadas de azul e dourado, ambas iguais, e do tamanho do meu anti-braço.

(agora olhando com maior atenção para os lados, e me posicionando no meio de meus amigos e dos cavalo, tento dificultar bastante a vista de quem quer que possa estar olhando até mesmo escondido, para assim, realizar de forma bem discreta o que eu vou mostrar)

Eu as pego, e de modo muito rápido eu as coloco dentro do saco. Um saco que teoricamente não teria tamanho para comportar nem ao menos uma varinha daquela.

Espero então a reação de meus compaheiros.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

*REVISTA*

Duas carruagens, uma carruagem e uma carroça na verdade, já foram revistadas. A primeira foi rápida, demorou uns 10 minutos. A segunda era um pouco maior( e mais pobre) levou quase uma hora. Reviraram tudo.

Nada foi apreendido ainda.

* GALERA A PARTIR DE AGORA DE TEMPO EM TEMPO IRIE FAZER UMA CARRUAGEM PASSAR, QUANDO VCS JÁ TIVEREM RESOLVIDO TUDO IREI PASSAR AS OUTRAS DE UMA VEZ. QUalquer pergunta quanto à administração da aventura que seja feita em asterisco.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

MAPA, depois irei acrescentar os outros nomes


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

*MAPA*

MAPA

Os pontinhos vermelhos são
Ledata
Longswoth
Foresnorth


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sobre o mapa*

Cara o mapa ficou fera!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sobre o mapa*

- Irei melhorá-lo e fazer versões de mata, hidrografia e alguma coisas. Mas o primeiro detalhamento que irei fazer é o do nome dos Reinos. Mesmo que agora vocês vão para o outro lado do mundo. E Depois andré, vou botar lá um mapa que VOCÊ tem sobre o MUNDO ANTIGO que é também uma reconstituição interessante. 

Daniel

obs.: Tudo feito no super paint brush


----------



## Tagore (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: O plano*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *
> Espero então a reação de meus compaheiros. *




(Timons observa com uma expressão de surpresa já bem menor do que no primeiro dia que chegou na GIST, e com o mesmo ar positivo, fala, ainda em tom reduzido)

Muito interessante! Com isso não terá problemas para passar por essa barreira. Porém, não tenho nada que precise ser guardado aí nesse momento. Em minha mochila carrego apenas o equipamento essencial para a viagem. 

Por mim, podemos começar a vistoria, assim que o resto do grupo estiver pronto.


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 16, 2002)

*Então acho que estamos prontos. Não tenho nada que seja visivelmente mágico, e eles parecem só estar tocando nos mais pobres, e isso certamente eu não aparento!*


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 16, 2002)

*Esperando a nossa vez*

Vendo que meus compaheiros de viajem não possuem nada suspeito, e percebendo que não vamos ter muitos problemas por causa de nossos finos trajes (pelo menos eu estou bem trajado). eu volto a afivelar o saquinho ao meu cinto e jogo o robe por cima, só por precaução.

*Esperemos a nossa vez...*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 18, 2002)

Vão passando as carroças e carruagens e ninguém vai sendo parado. Uma demora mais tempo, outra demora menos, e assim vai.
* Faltam duas carroçãs  à sua frente e de repente escutam barulhos. A natureza em si fica barulhenta.O ar começa a correr mais rápido, as árvores ficam mais agitadas, parece que a noite vai ficando mais escura e uma pertubação toma conta de vocês. 
*Timons repara como se ao mesmo tempo que estivessem sozinhos é como se estivessem sufocados de tanta gente ao redor. Timons sente um medo muito grande. As tochas do acampamento se apagam e se acendme como em um rajada de ar e de repente um grito de uma mulher. Ao olharem mais para frente vêem uma mulher ser flecha no peito e cair nos braços de seu acompanhante. Os guardas ficou confusos e com arcos e espadas procuram a origem da flecha.
* Outras flechas aparecem de todos os lados e vão fincando nas carroças e acertando uma pessoa ou outra. Vocês ainda não foram acertados, mas por pura sorte, pois, flechas passaram raspando por vocês. Alguns guardas morrem e os outros dormindo saem de suas cabanas preparados com arcos e também começam a responder com flechas embebidas no fogo.

 O QUE VCS FAZEM? Cada um rola sua iniciativa e me fala por ICQ offline.

* Vocês reparam que conseguiriam passar pela barreira com seus cavalos rapidamente, mas por outros lado tem mulheres e crianças nas carroças da frente, assim como homens fazendeiros que nada conseguem para se defender e se colocam debaixo ds carroçãs. Deve ser um ataque de bandidos , e, se os bandidos vencerem estas pessoas podem ser morta.

O QUE VCS FAZEM???


----------



## Patrick (Jul 19, 2002)

*A CENA*

* Galera a cena é aseguinte, duas carroças e vocês cada um com dois cavalos. Representei vocês na gravura como se tivessem na carroça, mas, na verdade só tem as duas carroças da frente. O número de guardas não é esse representado mas sim aquele que eu tinha dito, aquilo é só para vcs terem idéia da disposição. As flechas vêm de todos os lados e está difícil pela escuridão de se ver quem está atirando flechas. Existem vários peasants dando mole. A parte verde é toda árvores uma bem perto da outra. Os cairnhas de vermelho com mãos na cabeça são peasants. Os outros três são vocês.

O QUE VOCÊS FAZEM? Já que demoraram para rolar iniciativas, só o andré rolou até agora eu vou jogar na sorte quem vai an frente, a ordem é só para saber qual de vcs age primeiro

Jonas primeiro
Maurício segundo
André terceiro


----------



## Tagore (Jul 20, 2002)

No momento em que vejo as pessoas serem atingidas pelas flechas, corro para a frente delas, principalmente onde houverem crianças, gritando:
- Se escondam em baixo das carroças! Rápido! 
Continuo em direção a floresta do lado direito, procurando quem as está lançando, e me desviando ou tentando interceptar qualquer projétil em minha direção. (Note que não vou correndo desesperadamente, vou na minha velocidade normal). 
Pretendo atacar o primeiro inimigo que eu ver em cima de uma árvore. (não estou com minha ficha aqui, mas mando os detalhes do ataque, AC, etc, antes que o maurício e o andré terminem de postar, mas vcs já estão liberados para agir!)

(Daniel, talvez vc deva me dizer o que eu vejo ao entrar na floresta antes de eu dizer o que ou quem e como vou atacar e também pelo ICQ, para não prejudicar as ações do pessoal)


----------



## Patrick (Jul 20, 2002)

Pessoal, eu quero que todos digam a sua ação de forma generalizada, do tipo do Jonas, para que lado que vão, vão tentar bater no primeiro cara que achar e coisas do tipo. Assim que os três dizerem o que irão falar eu irei dizer o que acontece em seguida, OK? Este será o procedimento para este combate, não será a regra geral mas por agora será assim. Então faltam o maurício e o andré para dizerem
de logo posso dizer:

* As crianças meio assustadas ainda com o que acontecia ao perceberem Timons mandando-as entrarem debaixa das carroças o fazem e estão de certa forma protegidas. Alguns dos fazendeiros estão dentro das carroças e ao menos por enquanto estão a salvo. Quem ainda está tombando são os guardas que estão tentando ir atrás do arqueiros escondidos. Alguns conseguem entrar na floresta e sumirem da visão, outros morrem antes disso. Uns sets guardas já tombaram e uns 3 estão feridos. Timons ao mandar todos para as carroças entra na floresta e some da visão de seus companheiro

AÇÕES { Kyieran/ Neriepock}


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 21, 2002)

(delay)


----------



## Duorin III (Jul 22, 2002)

*Minha ação*

De começo eu fico assustado com a situação. Mas vendo o que realmente estava acontecendo, eu retomo minha confiança e parto para a ação. De modo bem rápido eu chuto o chão com a sola do meu pé, e numa fração de segundo, eu murmuro algumas coisas e desapareço (isto é claro, só está sendo percebido por quem realmente está parado prestando atenção em mim). 

-----------
Daniel, o resto das minhas ações eu mando por ICQ.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 22, 2002)

* Maurício você irá agira agora? Você está sozinho, flechas estão vindo de todos os lados, o Timons correu para um lado e desapareceu nas árvores. Neriepock desapareceu na frente dos seus olhos(você sabe que ele deve ter soltado alguma magia). Você irá fazer algo ou irá ficar parado?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 25, 2002)

* O andré me falow que o Maurício está com um problema na internet então veremos se ele resolve isto rápido para a gente continuar, pedimos a colaboração e a paciência de todos...hauauhauhauahuah


----------



## Illuminae (Jul 27, 2002)

_Kyieran olha de um lado para o outro, fixa o olhar no ponto onde esta Neriepock por um momento, acena a cabeça e corre de repente em direção para onde foi Timons._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 2, 2002)

*Vida morte ... e, vida?*

Neste momentos de perigo cada um tenta fazer o seu melhor e o melhor foi o que vocês puderam dar e disso Não tem dúvida. Muitas flechas vindo de todos os lados. Muitos lados para poder se ter atenção. Crianças e mulheres com medo, ficam em suas mentes como uma preocupação. Homens inocentes que nunca pegaram em uma arma para ferir outro ser humano. E mesmo os guardas, estavam ali por uma questão de trabalho, mas estavam eles também envolvidos e agora enfrentarão o ataque. 

Vocês entram an floresta e como se fosse um sinal de liderança, os outros guardas fizeram o mesmo.

Timons habilmente se desviou de várias flechas e a sorte lhe sorriu por mais vezes do que ele conseguiria contar. Passo a passo verificava que o caminho tomado era o certo. Ainda sem avistar os arqueiros segue em frente na mata cheia de folhas, o que facilita se esconder e como são mais folhas do que troncos as flechas infelizmente aparecem com certa facilidade. Timons repara pelos gemido que algum guarda atrás dele foi alvejado e que agora as flechas já estavam com alvos mais baixos. Timons sentiu que agora o alvo não eram as carroças mas sim os homens na floresta. SOube naquele instante que agora tinha que dar um passo mais importante que todos, aquele que não tinha mais escapatória. Não avistou um lugar que pudesse fornecer abrigo e a sua grande percepção, a sua intuiçõa que muitas vezes lhe salvou anunciou neste instante algo tão terrível que ficou sem ação. 

Neriepock, talvez com mais chance do que todos os outros por estar vestido com o invisível. Entrou em outro lado da floresta e percebia as flechas passando alto. Em alguns momentos entrando escutou que alguém para trás havia sido ferido. Olha para trás e no chão se encontra um guardamorto, uma flecha na cabeça. Uma visão que em muito perturbou o nobre mago, mas tinha um objetivo maior e haveria de encontrar os malfeitores que estariam escondidos. As flechas ficando fazendo seguidos barulhos que em muito incomodam. E agora uma decisão tem que ser tomada. São muitos arqueiros, talvez 3 para cada 1, talvez mais, talvez menos, precisa-se pensar rápido. As árvores tem um tronco principal forte daonde saem várias hastes flexíveis com folhas por toda a haste. Estas hastes e folahs atrapalham a visão e nos troncos principais estão os arqueiros, do alto. Cada tronco principal fica distante de outro então será difícil pegar todos de uma só vez. Pequenos galhos secos se encontram no chão e o mago toma cuidados com ele para não ser detectado. Muitos guardas já estão mais dentro e alguns já foram acertados, dois ao menos pode ver que ainda vivem mas estão a se esconder em outras árvores, sme saber como chegar nos arqueiros. É quando Neriepock tem uam idéias simples mas que pode dar certo. Com um ato da concentração faz com que os galhos secos se unam formando uma trilha de árvore em árvore, uam trilha com muitos galhos de forma que não sejam desmanchados facilmente, isot ele faz com rapidez. Então de suas mãos sai um jorro de fogo que incendeia os galhos secos no chão e que rapidamente se espalha e começa a subir nas árvóres. Sabendo que agora ficaria visível logo aponta sua mão para outra árvores, com arqueiro próximos, fecha a mão e quando a abre sai uma boa de fogo minúscula que segue até a árvore e quando lá chega explode causando um grande barulho. Agora tem que se esconder. Muitos arqueiros são pegos de surpresa e Neriepock sabe que neste momento são pleno tinha dado certo. Muitos deles agora nõa mais atirarão flechas por não estarem mais vivos. Ao mesmo tempo que isto pesa ele também é guiado pela adrenalina, pelo medo, pela agitação e vontade de salvar vidas inocentes. 

Kyieran que segue o mesmo caminho de Timons entra rapidamente na floresta. É flechado no ombro mas apenas pegou a flecha de raspão ou melhor, a flecha pegou ele. Caminho mais para dentro e vê um guarda que estava mais à frente cair com uma flechada na perna e após esta várias no corpo inteiro. Com este guarda caído teve visão de Timons bem mais à frente desviando das flechas, mas, de repente, ao pular de um lado para o outro tudo parecer ir mais devagar, Timons olha para trás e vê seu novo companheiro de viagem, e, como se não tivesse opção Timons para e Kyieran ver seu companheiro ser alvejaod por todos os lados. Timons estáno chão agora, Kyieran sabe que ele está morto, nenhum homem sobreviveria a tantas flechas quanto as que ele viu. Foi possuído por um impulso de raiva. Não poderia aguentar isto. Sentindo mais poderoso que nunca, tendo medo de nada, tomado por um calor que vêm de dentro, começou a usar dos mais fortes poderes. Queria ele ser o relâmpago que soltava para que ele próprio pudesse matar aqueles desgraçados. EM um instante de raiva aonde muitos morreram e muito barulho foi causado. Kyieran havia devastado todos quanto estavam perto, porém, os arqueiros eram muitos e no final, sua magia e sua impulsividade não seriam arma contra aquele bando. Talvez nunca teriam chance. Kyieran foi morto por uma lança que foi jogada à distância, mas, até este momento muitos já haviam morrido e já aguentara muitas flechas em seu corpo, sem nunca se desconcentrar e deixar de retribuir os ataques. Assim morreram Kyieran e Timons.

Neriepock escutou as explosões que aconteciam do outro lado e tinha um mal presságio. Viu que apesar do estrago que causou ainda tinham muitos arqueiros. Muitos desceram das árvores em fogo e agora ao menso os guardas tinham uma chance. Se lembrou de que tinha que verificar como estavam aqueles que icaram para trás, talvez o melhor fosse que eles tentassem fugir. Voltou para as carroças e escapando de flechas organizou todos par que saíssem mas não saíram, estavam com muito medo. E quando se voltou para fazer alguam outra cosa se viu cercado. Os guardas haviam sido vencidos e os seus companheirosnão estavam ali a seu lado para o auxílio. Não iria se entregar para bandidos e assassinos, usou de sua maior força e fez com que as carroças desaparecessem, com uma grande Ilusão. Foi a última coisa que fez, e morreu salnvando aquelas família. No momento em que fazia a magia o que parecia ser o chefe dos bandidos mandou que o matassem, mas o magoe xperiente não se abalou, mesmo com a morte, morreu, mas a magi se completou.

Três vidas com muito potencial que agora já não habitavam este mundo. Três pessoas que só se lembram de seus últimos momentos, três pessoas que agora se encontram na beira de um rio. Abrem os olhos como se tivessem saído de um sono pesado. Estão molhados da cabeça aos pés e mais confusos do que tudo. Estavam em um rio que nunca haviam visto, em uma terra que nunca haviam visto. Usando as mesmas roupas e itens que tinham antes de serem mortos. Estariam no paraíso? Ou não? Vocês não sabem.

Vocês conseguem enxergar uma floresta muito diferente da que estavam e enxergam as montanhas gigantes. Neriepock estranha, olha o Sol, olha a vegetação, olha as montanhas que estão à erquerda e se pergunta se as montanhas não deveriam estar à direita...

O que vcs fazem?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 3, 2002)

*Como viemos parar aqui?*

Eu me levanto bem devagar, observo meus amigos com um olhar confuso e em seguida verifico meu corpo, passando minha mão pelo peito e tocando todo o resto do corpo com bastante concentração.
Paro de pé por muito tempo, olho em volta, cada detalhe, o que não me traz nenhuma resposta... 
E, com um olhar não desiludido, mas muito vago, me pergunto, olhando para cima, percebendo que vcs tem a mesma dúvida que eu e de forma bem pausada:
- Co-mo vi-e-mos pa-rar a-qui?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 3, 2002)

*Confusão*

Eu olho atônito para tudo e todos e com um olhar bem preocuopado eu pergunto:
*Estão todos bem????!!!!!!*

Em seguida eu olho em volta e fico um olhar bem penssativo, como se estivesse procurando algo...

*Deiche-me ver.........Uhmmmm......*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 3, 2002)

*Sobre o local*

Depois de penssar muito e depositar um longo olhar sobre a montanha que se encontra longe no horizonte eu viro pra vcs:

*É! Parece que atravessamos as montanhas. Da forma mais bizarra que mago algum poderia conceber como um modo de transporte!!!  Hi hi hi...(risadas meio nerosas e perdidas no ar)
Eu preciso de tempo para responder todas as minhas e as suas dúvidas sobre o que aconteceu. No momento não importa, vejo isto como um bom presságio!! Independente do que aconteceu, nós estamos vivos e podemos dar continuidade à exploração, e é isto que importa agora.
Mas uma coisa eu tenho absoluta certeza: nós atravessamos as montanhas e JÁ estamos no mundo antigo amigos.*

Então de maneira apressada eu pego a minha mochila das costas boto ela no chão e tiro de dentro dela um livro fino mas maior, e com todas as folhas em branco. Tiro também uma pena e um frasco de tinta e começo a ilustrar e anotar em uma página só a vegetação, as frutas, o rio, as pedras. Viro a página e dedico uma página inteira para ilustrar a ave que acabamos de ver.
----------
Skill Drawing (dado 15+ 11 skill)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2002)

*Here, there and everywhere*

Você estão no meio de uma floesta com as mais estranhas árvores que já viram. Estas que estão perto deste rio com vocês(um rio que é largo e que se perde nas curvas) são como folhas entrelaçadas com com uns frutos redondos em todas as partes. Os frutos variam de cor, sendo alguns roxos, outros amarelos, outros vermelhos, outros verde e assim vai também o entrelaçado de folhas e como se fossem mangueiras enroscadas com folhas e frutos vão na parte inferior junto ao solo com uma cor marrom e depois vermelha, depois azul, roxo, amarelo, verde, rosa e variações. É muito bonita e as cores são muito vivas.
Vocês nunca viram estas plantas(isto vale para todos)

Enquanto vocês estão se indagando sobre oque, como, por que e qualquer outra coisa você sentem uma sombra se deitar sobre vocês. AO olhar para o alto reparam estar passando em alta velocidade e muito alto no céu um pássaro estranho que também é colorido mas que tem pernas e braços. É um pássaro grande e segue adiante.

(Neriepock, você conhece uma história relacionada com um povo pássaro, um povo que guarda um templo à deusa da vida e que receberam há muitos séculos um presente e uma tarefa, receberam o segredo da vida eterna, mas, ao mesmo tempo receberam o encargo de guardar este segredo de todos)

Claro que pdoeria ser apenas um pássaro diferente assim como estas árvores são estranhas e as águas então, ao olharem direito nelas vêem um água muito cristalina que uma terra fina esbranqueada e com várias pedrinhas lisas(porém não redondas) e que tem um brilho muito bonito naturalmente(e não que nem ouro por exemplo que tem que ser trabalhados). Por estas pedrinhas, quando o Sol bate no RIo, ele parece emitir uma luz própria o que confere um efeito muito bonito. Então, se tem árvores, pedras e um rios estranho(afinal, são poucos os RIOS< pois este é bem grande, que conseguem ter água transparente, é quase como se não fosse água) põr que não pode existir uma espécie de ave?

A brisa é agradavél e as árvores se movimentam de forma dura e desritmada porém em um movimento bonito e que provoca um som agradável. É como se você estivesse em alguma espécie de paraíso.

Ainda, o que vocês fazem?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Confusão*



			
				Duorin III said:
			
		

> *Estão todos bem????!!!!!!*




- Acho que sim. Tudo isso está muito confuso. Deixe-me entender melhor: me lembro de dezenas de flechas por todos os lados e depois mais nada. Foi o mesmo com vcs? Pelo que vejo, vcs estão tão confusos quanto eu!

Após a confirmação dos dois, aguardo Neriepock terminar o desenho e lhe pergunto:

- E agora amigo? Para que lado devemos seguir?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 4, 2002)

*Direção*

Meu caro Timons, agora neste momento o mais rápido possível, para o lado onde esta criatura (ai eu mostro o desenho) foi. Ela se encontra em uma lenda bastante interessante e que com certeza TERÁ que constar em minha busca. 
Então, estão todos prontos?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 5, 2002)

Timons olha para Neriepock e acena a cabeça em sinal Positivo.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 5, 2002)

_Kyieran se levanta e olha a sua volta_ 

*Só pode ser uma intervenção do Um deus!

Estamos vivos e do outro lado das montanhas!

Vamos pra onde quiser, Nerie. Tu és o que temos mais perto de um guia aqui!Confiamos em ti!*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 5, 2002)

*Viajem*

*Agradeço a confiança Kyieran. Eu realmente pretendo guiar vcs nesta viajem, e a mim mesmo não é? Há! Pois que estudei muito para vir pra cá, e agora é a minha chance de fazer alguma coisa útil!! Mas parece que ficamos um pouco desfalcados. É!... Eu acho que vamos precisar de algo mais rápido que nossas pernas...*

Então tomando um pouco distância dos dois, começo a fazer uns gestos com as mãos tendo os braços totalmente parados. depois os braços se mechem juntamente com as mãos em uma dança minuciosa e cheia de gestos. Enquanto gesticulava, eu falava palavras e fazia sons com a boca, sons parecidos com um relinchar de um cavalo. Parando de gesticular com os braços, mas ainda pronunciando as palavras e sons do ritual, com os dedos eu dou início ao que parece um esboço no chão, que com o passar dos meus dedos, vai aparecendo fachos de uma luz verde em várias formas. Um quadrado aparece e depois um círculo circunscrito ao quadrado tomam conta do chão. Runas e desenhos de cavalos surgem, e a medida que o tempo vai passando ( e isto dura um tempo razoável ) a intensidade da luz vai aumentando e as palavras agora ditas se tornam mais rápidas, insinuando um ritmo de um cavalgar. De forma súbita eu me levanto como que de um pulo e olho firmemente para a forma no chão: então surpreendentemente, três cavalos de um verde bem etéreo, parecendo ser feitos de uma energia imaterial, saem cavalgando do desenho do chão, parando alguns metros do mago. E então os três fazem uma reverência na minha frente, me deixando, ao que pareceu, bem sem graça. Com muito bons modos eu me dirijo aos cavalos:

*Não precisa disto vcs sabem... Eu estou grato e feliz de ver vcs. Faz um bom tempo que eu não os vejo. Estamos precisando de sua velocidade!!*

Apresento os cavalos para Timons e Kyieran. Os dois fazem uma reverência para vcs, e ao que parece, eles já se designaram, cada um procura seu dono se aproximando, relinchando e batendo com o casco no chão, dando a entender que é para subir.

*Vamos lá amigos!! Temos que ser rápidos para alcançar aquele pássaro!
Confiem neles, são ótimas montarias!!*

Dito isto, eu monto em meu cavalo e seguro nas correias.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 6, 2002)

*AGILIZANDO*

Vocês seguem na direção para aonde foi o pássaro, as árvores continuam a se movimentar com o vento e parecem sempre estar facilitando a passagem. Os cavalos se movimentam com extrema velocidade e facilidade.

Após algum tempo você estão seguindo e escutam um relinchar próximo. Seguid de barulho de cascos e outros relinchares.

Vocês param, continuam?

O QUE VOCÊS FAZEM?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 7, 2002)

*Bem, vocês podem agir livremente, está situação agora não exige iniciativa.

O relinchar vêm do lado esquerdo, e, após um tempo você reparam que o relinchar está se aproximando. 

O QUE VCS FAZEM?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 7, 2002)

Falo em voz baixa:
- Posso vê-los com dificuldade naquela direção. Parece que são cavalos, mas temos que tomar cuidado. Vamos nos esconder e deixar eles chegarem a nós.

---se for de acordo com o grupo, me escondo entre alguma árvore ou arbustos---


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 8, 2002)

*Esconder ou não esconder...*

*Para que se esconder Timons, vamo ficar na nossa que ninguém meche com agente... Quem não deve não teme!!!! Ahá te peguei nessa!!!!
Vamos esperar e ver o que pode ser.
Pode ser só um viajante passando... ...ou vários...*


----------



## Tagore (Aug 8, 2002)

Timons olha com um semblante mais sério para Neriepock, mas não bravo, e diz ainda em tom baixo:
- Então não devemos nos preocupar com aquela estória de monstros e perigos? O que está dizendo? Nenhum de nós sabe o que está se aproximando e não acho que seja simplesmente um viajante.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 8, 2002)

Digo de forma despreocupada:
*Estou dizendo para não mistificar as coisas, existem pessoas normais aqui tb como nós. Nós não estamos aqui? Pois é. Não vamos ficar nos escondendo de tudo que agente ver ou ouvir e que vá cruzar o nosso caminho. Fique tranquilo. Se tivermos que agir, lutar, fugir, ajudar ou sei lá o que mais, isso acontecerá. 

Agora veja só, nos escondendo sempre das coisas, poderemos perder detalhes e informações preciosas para esta viajem em nome do conhecimento. Também não quero que sinta que estou sendo imprudente. Não, não, não! Estamos lidando com coisas que em parte eu conheço, ou seja, estou sendo cauteloso a medida que minha curiosidade está sendo controlada. Não peço que se jogue em um precipício comigo, peço que se jogue se eu me jogar e disser que ta tudo bem. Entendeu? Acho que não né...
No caminho vai entender...
Mas vamos ver o que irá cruzar nosso caminho agora. Sigamos em frente.*


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2002)

* André, vou passar por ICQ o que vc sabe mais sobre as aves

Vocês esperam cautelosamente e de repente das matas surgem os seus cavalos antigos com suas coisas. Um pouco molhados como se tivessem passado no rio há pouco. Você permanecem nos cavalos para poupar os animais até que estes que usam vão embora.
Se dirigem amsi rapidamente na direção em que o pássaro voou. A vontade de saber a sua origem e o como ele é são grandes. Timons se acalmou um pouco após constatar que o que Neriepock falou era verdade, nem tudo aqui é monstruoso, e na verdade até agora, apenas têm visto o lado belo. 

Após um tempo de cavalgado os cavalos etéreos se vão e completam um pequeno trecho à cavalo quando de repente chegam em uma enorme lago em uma enorme clareira. O lago é de uma água esverdeada fosforescente. Muito bonita de se ver. O lago forma-se em cone como se fosse uma pequena queda tem como lugar mais alto o seu centro(a lago é perfeitamente circular). Porém, aqui as águas não correm para baixo, elas realmente forma um cone como se estivessem suspensas por uma mão. É como se tivessem batido a mão na água e no momento em que ela aumento de tamanho no centro paralizaram no tempo para o contemplar.

No centro da lagoa, no alto desta lagoa diferente está uma construção que parece minúscula pela distância. E ao redor da lagoa podem ser vistos vários pássaros como aquele visto. E, em cima do templo, vários deles voam em círcula.

Uma vez ou outra, rapidamente, um destes pássaros passam por vezes, isto, bem no instante em que chegam na lagoa.  É uma cena muito bonita, a lagoa é muito bonita e em conjunça com sua cor, com as gramíneas douradas que circudam a lagoa, com as árvores multicoloridas assim como os pássaros que mais parecem com homens. Vocês nunca viram algo igual.

O que vocês fazem?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 12, 2002)

- E agora, caro guia? Para onde devemos ir, pensemos e apreciemos essa bela vista enquanto termina seu deseno, claro!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2002)

*A PAISAGEM*

Dizer que estão diante de um paraíso não é pouco para exprimir o que enxergam. Esta água verde depois de alguns instantes começa a sair de sua coloração verde fosforescente e vai aos poucos mundando para um azul fosforescente. O dourado da grama parece não ser afetado por nada nem pela pisadas que dão. As plantas multicolores se movimentam a uma brisa que anuncia uma temperatura agradável. O odor é adocicado como se estivessem em um pomar de frutos bem doces. 
   As águas se elevando em direção ao centro são uma imagem espetacular. Pequenas ondas vão do centro até as bordas e das bordas até o centro, pequenas ondas, nada muito forte, como se uma criança ficasse ao centro colocando e tirando a mão da água. Em uma uniformidade tal que se poderia contar o tempo pela velocidade das ondas.
  Um grupo de três pássaro muito bonitos se separam dos demais no centro e parecem ir na direção de vocês, baixando vôo, ainda são como manchas coloridas em sua direção. 

O que irão fazer? Preparar para ataque? Esperar calmamente? Correr? Etc?

- Deus


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 13, 2002)

*Diplomacia*

Veremos se o que dizem é verdade meu caro Timons. Um pesquisador muito astucioso, um dia visitou este lago, tentou de várias formas conhecer seus segredos, e muitos homes, os quais ele trouxe com sigo, ele perdeu. Mas nós temos a magia do nosso lado, ela é a alavanca do progresso! Admiro muito este bravo homem, ele não era nehum estudioso da magia! Seu nome era Kalios Volante, um grandessísimo pesquisador, um mostro na área!!....

... Olhem! Estão descendo até nós! Não acredito em meus olhos!!!   Fiquem calmos, são criaturas amigáveis e muito sábias!! Sejam gentís, mesmo quando as palavras parecerem ríspidas!

Diplomacia (dado 15 + 3 skill)

Então mesmo de longe eu aceno sorrindo para ambos os pássaros.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 13, 2002)

*As Três Aves*

( MAURÍCIO VOCÊ NÃO ESTÁ POSTANDO, SE VOCÊ NÃO QUISER CONTINUAR NO JOGO ME AVISA OU POSTA LOGO)

Aos poucos vão se aproximando. São humanóides porém seus rostos são como araras multicoloridas. Usma duas ombreiras metálica ~e alémd e asas tem braços. Usam uma roupa para o tronco que é toda feita de um tecido dourado semi-transparente mas que não se constitui em uma peça única, mas sim, é toda feita de tiras, como se para se vestir tivesse se enrolado em uma única tira de tecido. Tem penas menos nos pés e mão que são como as dos humanos. Como calças tem uma espécie de saia, agora em uma peça única e dourada também, com um cinto de um material parecido com um metal perolado. Nada carregam em suas mãos e seus olhos são negros e grandes.

Ao posarem na borda da lagoa param por uns instantes e vocês percebem que tanto o rosto de arara quanto as penas se transformam em três rosto e as penas desaparecem, como de tragadas pela pele. O processo não é doloroso, ao menos, não demonstram dor. Os três tem cabelos avermelhados.

Um deles, o que está na ponta direita(para vocês) dá alguns passos na direção de vocês e fala com uma voz aguda , porém não irritante:

- Vida aos que cá chegam em vida, porém, curiosa é a vossa chegada. O que aqui fazem, se estão vivos?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 13, 2002)

Com um olhar meio deslumbrado:

Olá meu nome é Neriepock e esses são meus dois amigos e companheiros de viagem, Timons e Kyieran. A razão dos meios que conseguimos chegar aqui ainda é desconhecida, no entanto ando penssando bastante nisso nestas últimas horas... É uma indescritível honra os conhecer!!! Sou um pesquisador da vida e da magia. Eu ouvi falar deste lugar em meus estudos. Mas não acredito em meus olhos, nunca achei que iria em minha busca pelo conhecimento, encontrar este lugar!!! Vcs são por acaso os guardiões dos portões da vida e da morte?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 13, 2002)

*A resposta das aves homens:*

* Um dos homens, agora não tão aves, mais de trás, que estaria ao centro responde:

- Não somos guardiões pois a vida é gratuita é lícito é a todos viver. Porém somos direcionadores, existem os que querem viver, e estes devem ser encaminhados a suas vidas. Existem regras a serem cumpridas, não podem simplesmente surgir do nada.  Na verdade nós somos, nós três somos parte da guarda do nosso grande chefe e rei e do nosso templo. 

*O que estava à frente fala:
- É isso mesmo. Algumas pessoas quando não mais são vivas querem aqui entrar não para viver mas sim para atrapalhar e fazer outras coisas... mas bem, de qualquer forma, não vemos pessoas vivas aqui todos os dias, aliás, uns animais ou outros, plantas sim, mas pessoas, digo, humanos. Humanos só vemos quando mortos vejam só.

* então este homem aponta em direção à construção do meio do lago e vocês vêem agora, como se estivesse lá todo o tempo uma legião de almas se dirigindo em procisão, subindo a água como se fosse chão e entrando, cada um à sua vez. Reparam melhor que alguns homens-aves saem e outros voltam e os que saem parecem ir carregando algo e os quevoltam, o fazem de mão vazias.
* Dentre as almas avistam homens como vocês, ams dentre eles também enxergam animais, humanos das mais diferentes formas, tipos de orelhas pontudas, tipos maiores, menores, alguns com braços a mais, outros a menos, uns com corpo metade de animal outro metade homem. A figura fica bizarra mas, ao menos tempo interessantes, com todas essas figuras translúcidas(só que sõa figuras em cor, ou seja, não são o tipo espírito branco, são como pessoas, só que semi-transparentes).

- Bem, então, são vocês de boas intenções, certo? Teremos que ir pois nossa presença é necessária, escuto o chamado do rei(vocês não escutam nada). Cuidado com o lago, nele tambéme xistem criaturas que protegem o templo. 

* Bem, você vê que eles estão se preparando para ir embora, mas se alguém quiser perguntar algo ainda dá tempo, só quero deixar explicado que eles não desapareceram do nada, dá tempo de perguntar e tal.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 14, 2002)

*Espere...*

*Bem, como um estudioso e pesquisador, tenho em minha busca, a tarefa de estudar e coletar dados sobre as coisas que aqui existem. Vcs poderiam me ajudar, se não for tomar muito o seu tempo. Outra coisa, teria como arrumar algum tipo de autorização para entrarmos lá? Claro, não queremos pertubar vcs!!*

Continua o Diplomacy


----------



## Tagore (Aug 14, 2002)

Só um momento, por favor.
Antes de partirem para o seu trabalho, poderiam
me responder apenas uma pergunta?
Por acaso a água que alimenta o lago a nossa frente é a mesma que vem do rio que está daquele lado na floresta? (aponto a direção do rio em que saímos)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2002)

- Autorização para chegar lá todos tem. Você apenas tem que conseguir chegar lá. A sua capacidade de fazer a travessia irá determinar o seu merecimento. E quanto às águas do rio de lá, não meu amigo, nenhum rio, mar ou oceano vem das águas que aqui temos, estas são únicas. Tal qual uma bacia cheia de água que sempre está cheia que não divide sua água com o mundo. Mas curiosidade tenho eu. Por que quer saber sobre as águas?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 14, 2002)

*Agradecidos*

Muito obrigado senhores!!
Vamos ver se conseguimos chegar lá!
Assim espero...


----------



## Tagore (Aug 15, 2002)

Obrigado, era essa a minha dúvida! Nós passamos por aquele rio, mas eu não sabia se as suas águas vinham de além das montanhas ou se as águas dessa região eram únicas como o senhor falou. Agora ficou claro. Pelo que percebo, apenas as águas de seu templo são totalmente isoladas, ou se houverem outros lugares como esse, existem? tudo isso ainda me deixa um pouco confuso. Não quero tomar muito seu tempo, pois creio q com paciência eu e meus companheiros encontraremos as respostas que procuramos.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 15, 2002)

- Eu te garanto que o mundo é tão vasto que nem co paciência irá saber tudo o quanto deseja, mas esta é a beleza de se viver. Quanto a outro lago como este, não me lembro mas também sei pouco, conheço pouco.  Precisamos ir agora.

* Agora, em sua forma totalmente de aves (embora vestidos como eu tinha narrado anteriormente, eles se dirigem para o templo no meio do lago.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 15, 2002)

Timons acena para as criaturas se despendindo e se vira para Neriepock, num último comentário:

Talvez para isso a vida teria que ser eterna, ou mesmo precisaríamos ter várias vidas, não é mesmo? Quem sabe...


----------



## Tagore (Aug 15, 2002)

- O que vc sabe sobre esses seres e esse templo Neriapock? Há algo em seus estudos passados sobre eles?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 17, 2002)

Respondo a Timons:
*Existiu um viajante chamado Kalios Volante, é o mais antigo de todos os viajantes que se tem registro por escrito.
E, o que o torna tão particular é que ele não usava magia.
Era uma pessoa comum que atravessou as montanhas com apenas a sua vontade e inteligência. Um bravo homem!!
Kalios tinha uma caravana de 30 homens, dizem os relatos.

É que já havia encontrado homens que voavam com asas coloridas
Era uma raça de servos que não viviam por sua vontade mas sim a de um grande rei que se encontrava em uma lagoa tal qual uma queda de água verde. exatamente como esta aqui.

Ele, ao que me parece, ficou sabendo que eles eram guardiões de todos os segredos de todas as vidas deste mundo.

Que no templo na lagoa, estava seu chefe que a tudo cuidava e de tudo sabia até o momento da morte.

Tinham asas pois elas eram necessárias para poder levar os novos homens que iriam nascer além das montanhas e também pq com suas asas podiam vigiar a vida de todos que estavam vivos.

Falaram que qualquer um que chegue ao templo pode falar com seu Rei e fazer uma pergunta qualquer que ele responderá, porém, as formas de se lá chegar são as mais difíceis.
O que não vai ser para agente. Eu acho...

Pela água, fora a dificuldade de se conduzir um barco para cima, é habitada em sua parte mais profunda, por criaturas que defendem o templo e que não baixam guarda para ninguém, 5 homens de Kalios se perderam tentando isto.

Voando até que poderia, mas Kalios não sabia voar e nenhum homem-pássaro poderia auxiliar a travessia pela lei deles.
6 outros homens tentaram atravessar com engenhocas aéreas mas não dando certo sofreram o mesmo destino dos que tentaram a barco. 
Eram apenas 4 agora e Kalios não quera mais tentar. Anotou tudo quanto podia em seu caderno e decidiu que era melhor ficar na imaginação do que poderia ver e conhecer lá do que simplesmente perder a vida tentando.

Ínteressante não? Aprendi muito com este Kalios. Acho que ele teria descoberto mais se utilizasse magia. Mas mesmo sem magia ele foi longe como explorador. E devemos muito à ele.
Tem medo de altura Timons?*


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 18, 2002)

_Kyieran que estava maravilhado com tal visão, finalmente fala algo..._ 

*Irei onde você nos guiar Nerie, mas me questiono se nosso intuito e mapear a região ou apenas satisfazer a curiosidade?

Como princípio de viagem não acho muito bom nos arriscarmos, mesmo que eu saiba que provavelmente conseguiremos chegar lá.*


----------



## Tagore (Aug 18, 2002)

- Um sábio homem deve ter sido o Senhor Kalios!
- Quanto a altura, caro Neriepock, digo que não possuo asas, mas contanto que tenha algo em que me segurar, isso não será preocupação. (Timons dá um leve e simpático sorriso para seus companheiros)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 19, 2002)

Veja bem Kyieran, finja que temos uma caixa muuuuuuito preciosa em mãos, e sabemos que dentro desta caixa, existe um monte de coisas que devemos estudar e compreender. Não vamos estudar só a caixa. Vamos estudar tudo que está dentro da caixa, mas é claro que dentro de nossas limitações. Mas tem um problema com ela. Ela está fechada. E não sabemos com tanta exatidão o que há dentro dela. Entendeu?
Sabemos que existem coisas perigosas dentro dela, e coisas maravilhosas. Mas precisamos saber o que há dentro. Mas para isso acontecer, nós precisamos abri-la. isto mesmo abri-la! Não se passa de pura e inocente curiosidade. Não chamria ninguém por um motivo tão bobo como este!! É claro que às vezes eu me pego com esta vontade de saber as coisas, esta curiosidade. No fundo, no fundo, essa vontade de conhecer, possa ser chamada de curiosidade, se é que se pode dizer isto. Esta viajem tem como objetivo mais importante o conhecimento.
Como havia dito antes para Timons, o fato de estarmos aqui, ou de até mesmo termos saido da nossa cidade, já se tornou perigoso. Estou tendo cautela com meus passos. Peço que tenham corajem para enfrentar o desconhecido. Há muitas coisas que não sabemos e que podem ser mortais. Mas nós TEMOS que conhecer.

Mas e aí Kyieran, tem medo de altura? Sabes o que estou querendo dizendo né meu digno companheiro?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2002)

*A CENA*

Percebendo que o pessoal tava esquecendo um elemento marcante da cena irei narra o ambiente de novo:

1) Um lago que fica mudando de color que tem uma coloração fosforescente. 
2) Plantas como as que tem visto que também mudam de cor e que são extremamente flexíveis.
3) Uma elevação central na lagoa com um templo no centro
4) Uma onda de velocidade constante indo do centro às bordas e então de volta ao centro
5) Um vento que parece orquestrar a natureza
6) Vários pássaros-homens entram e saem do templo
7) Vários espíritos se dirigem ao templo, por portal diferentes, sempre em fila e com uma calma invejável
8) O templo é esférico e tem como se fossem dois bamboles neles, como se fosse para delimitar os lados do círculo. Estes bambolês são como colunas romanas mas que aon invés de ter início e fim elas dão uma volta na esfera e encontra com o seu início. Isto cada coluna em um canto da esfera(detalhes, depois esta figura do templo mostro depois)

É UM CENA MUITO ESTRANHA, CAPAZ DE MARAVILHAR, CAPAZ DE ASSUSTAR, CAPAZ DE CAUSAR DÚVIDAS, CURIOSIDADES, É UM MUNDO NOVO

Daniel Martins Ferreira
ps.: Sö quis redetalhar para que nada passe em branco


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 19, 2002)

*Acho que tu não me entendestes, cada vez mais bravo Nerie, eu lhe perguntei se achavas prudente "a ordem das descobertas", não as mesmas em si. 

Perguntei-lhe se tens certeza de que viemos aqui para nos arriscarmos "mais" primeiro, antes de nos arriscarmos "menos", ou seja, tentarmos entrar neste lugar que certamente e perigoso, ao invés de desbravar outros lugares antes de voltar aqui.

Deves ter ouvido da minha fama de destemido, então, se depois de reconsiderares minha explicação ainda quiseres ir aos céus primeiro, saiba que estarei do teu lado...* 

_Kyieran abre um sorriso..._ 

*Ou à tua frente!*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 20, 2002)

*É verdade*

*Ë verdade Kyieran. Eu realmente não tinha entendido o que vc havia dito. Deiche-me meditar um tempo sobre esta paisagem. Estejam livres para fazer o que quiserem. Tomem cuidado com o lago, aconselho ficar longe dele. 
Agora, irei dentre de alguns minutos,  desenhar esta vista, coisa esta nunca vista antes! Os quais achei que meus olhos não esperimentariam tamanha perfeição e beleza! Estou sem fôlego amigos!! Enquanto isto, medito sobre a questão... *

Retiro da minha mochila aquele livro conhecido de desenho e me boto a desenhar, esquematizando com setas e pequenos desenhos laterais, alguns detalhes, tentando representar ao máximo possível as coisas que existem lá e como elas funcionam. 

Me viro para Timons: pode ter certeza meu caro, que não precisará se agarrar em nada se tivermos que subir até lá. Assim espero!...
Terminado o desenho, pego um outro livro e começo a escrever o que foi dito pra mim pelos homens-pássaros, e faço sitações das aventuras de Kalios tocando em alguns pontos de concordância. 
(Craft Draw 11 + 11 dado)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 20, 2002)

Duorin começa a desenhar a paisagem tendo que fazer um verdadeiro trabalho de artista. A dificuldade em desenhar algo que sempre muda de cor é imensa mas consegue retratar fazendo as nuances e coms suas notas explicatórias. Gasta um bom tempo detalhando tudo e fazendo anotações.

Mas a questão ainda fica no ar, devem os três entrar no templo e arriscar pelo grande prêmio logo de início ou devem ir contemplar as coisas mais próximas à mão primeiro e somente depois arriscarem suas vidas em uma jornada até Templo no meio do lago? Todos parecem carregar no semblantes esta pergunta.
Mas quem terá a resposta?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 21, 2002)

Neriepock, por acaso, nas estórias de Kalios, quando seus homens tentaram atravessar o lago, é dito se algo além das forças físicas da natureza desse lugar tentou impedí-los, eu digo, forças inteligentes, ou foi apenas esse obstáculo que os limitou? Se sim, que criaturas exatamente apareceram? 
Ainda lhe aconselho que não devemos subestimar a situação. Mesmo com magia, o que Kalios não tinha, não sabemos se podemos simplesmente atravessar a entrada. Porém, uma hora ou outra deveremos tentar cruzá-la, adiado ou não, esse será nosso destino. Sendo assim, desde que com a sábia utilização do conhecimento, acredito que talvez possamos iniciar pelo fim, sem que tal atitude seja precipitada.
Vejo que mais ainda pode nos dizer. Que tipo de criaturas e perigos foram reportados nessa viagem sobre a região ao redor?
É bom sabermos para podermos refletir sobre a melhor escolha a ser tomada.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 22, 2002)

- Kalios e seus homens, tentaram chegar lá de BARCO. Isto mesmo, barco. Digo a vc, que possuímos maneiras mais fáceis de chegar lá.
- Bom, quanto a tal dita inteligência que guarda o lugar, ela habita nas profundezas deste lago. Creio que para chegarmos lá não necessitaremos de nem mesmo chegar perto destas águas. 

- Mas ponderei bastante o suficiente, sobre tudo o que vcs me disseram. Preciso antes de mais nada, da confiança de vcs. Também sei que isso eu ganharei com o tempo. Mas vejam por este lado. Vcs não precisam ir se não quiserem. Eu posso muito bem ir lá sozinho bem rápido e ver o que acontece. Como ir comprar um pão na esquina. Já que estão tão apreensivos quanto a ir agora ou não. Eu entendo que é difícil encarar coisas tão diferentes como esta que nós nos deparamos (olhando agora para o templo que se mantém suspenso no ar).

- E outra coisa. Não sei se formos embora agora, poderemos ter outra chance de voltar aqui vivos (olhando para os espectros), se é que vcs me entendem? Quantos outros perigos poderemos enfrentar saindo daqui? E particularmente, eu acho que esta é uma chance que não pode ser perdida.

Guardo tudo em minha mochila e me levanto.

- Muito bem!! Estou pronto!

E então, naquela mesma precisão de antes, inicio um conjunto de movimentos circulares com as mãos e os braços. Bato as mãos e então um par de asas douradas aparecem na minha frente e rodopiando, como que numa atração, ela é puxada num forte solavanco para o meu corpo, se fundindo a mim.

Agora com um impulso no chão, eu me lanço no ar, permanecendo na frente de vcs à um metro e meio de suas cabeças:

- E aí? O que vcs querem fazer?


----------



## Tagore (Aug 23, 2002)

Pelo que vc me disse, Kalios foi impedido por algo que habita as profundezas do lago. Certamente há outras coisas que protejem o templo fora da água e o que digo novamente é apenas que não subestime nem a possibilidade delas existirem. 
Pense bem, vc fala como soubesse exatamente o que há do outro lado quando não sabemos o que lá nos aguarda. 
Não estou dizendo que não devemos ir. Vamos sim, mas com cautela. Pode ser como comprar um pão na esquina, mas não sabemos ao certo quanto ele vai custar, nem o que há do outro lado da esquina...

Mas vc está certo! Para que estaríamos aqui se não para nos arriscar?! Pulemos da ponte então! (Ele não quis dizer que a atitude é suicida, nem ironizar a situação. Esse último comentário foi apenas uma bricadeira de Timons sem qualquer intenção.) 
(Timons dá um sorriso para Neriepock e fica o olhando como se esperando algo.)


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 26, 2002)

*Não aguentando mais a espera...*

Agora respondendo imediatamente à perspectiva de Timons e Kyieran:
-    Então vamos amigos!!! 
Faço a magia em Timos e depois em Kyeran e digo para eles:
-    Pense em voar amigos!! É só pensar em voar!!

Ofereço a mão pra eles tomarem corajem e voar.


----------



## Tagore (Aug 26, 2002)

Me apoio em Neriepock, e lentamente começo a voar. 
- Deixe-me me acomodar com isto um pouco!

Aos poucos vou tomando confiança e começo a voar para cima e para baixo, mais rápido e mais lentamente para tomar controle.

- Muito bem! Agora, isso vai durar tempo suficiente para irmos e voltarmos a salvo?


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 26, 2002)

*Voando*

Com uma risada eu respondo:
-   20 horas serve?? hihihih
-   Vamos!!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 26, 2002)

PEDIDO:   ANDRÉ E JONAS --> VOCês estão voando, peço então que sejam bem descritivos em suas trajetórias, me dizendo se voam alto, baixo, em qual direção, se entram na lagoa(aereamente) e coisas do tipo, assim como velocidade.

(ANDRÉ me passa os dados da magia por ICQ)

* QUESTÃO: Amigos, vamos apressar o jogo. Toda vez que fazemos uma pergunta para um outro jogador temos que esperá-lo responder, o que prende a ação e a mim, que sou o mestre. Então, agradeceria se vocês, achando uma pergunta desnecessária, e que não fará falta ao seu personagem, Não a façam. Não sei se é o melhor exmeplo, mas, não entendo o pq que o Timons, já voando, iria sequer imaginar que a MAGIA TEM DURAÇÃO. Creio que esta tenha sido mais um conhecimento do Jonas de duraçõa do que do personagem, que nada sabe de magia e que, por acaso, esta VOANDO!!! Mas nems ei se é um bom exmeplo, cada um sabe o que faz e de repente o Timons tenha uma justificativa interna ótima. Por isso peço a cada um que se vigie. OK?

* AVISO: Maurício, comece a participar mais senão minah irá será terrível.

* Este final de semana não postei por problemas no computador que tive que esperar alguém postar pois não sabia o endereço daqui, pois meu irmão apagou o que eu tinha anotado.

* REAVISANDO: Vamos seguir em frente


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 27, 2002)

*minha resposta ja tinha rolado*



			
				Illuminae said:
			
		

> *
> Deves ter ouvido da minha fama de destemido, então, se depois de reconsiderares minha explicação ainda quiseres ir aos céus primeiro, saiba que estarei do teu lado...
> 
> Kyieran abre um sorriso...
> ...


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sorry*

Maurício vc está certo, volta pra jogo. Foi um erro meu.
Não tem o que decidir com o Daniel.
Sei que isso é trash, mas foi o único jeito que eu vi pra mudar a coisa. eu mudei um post meu atr's, chamando e fazendo a magia nos dois. Não sei se o Daniel vai gostar. Mas me pareceu mais justo e menos trabalhoso.

Novamente à todos, desculpem-me.


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 27, 2002)

_Kyieran, após ouvir a decisão de Nerie, olha para o lado e fica mais uma vez bestificado novamente com a visão da água verde, e se assusta ao sentir a mão de Nerie em seu ombro...

Depois olha para o céu, e então para a grama multicolorida, e com o olhar fixo para baixo, vê ela se distanciando..._ 


*Que saudade dessa sensação!!

Talvez algum dia esta saudade convença-me a tomar o caminho dos magos, para satisfazê-la a hora que eu quiser!* 

_Ao olhar novamente para o alto, ele acelera sua velocidade indo diretamente em direção aos céus.

Para no alto para contemplar a vista...

E depois desce na mesma velocidade para perto de seus companheiros..._

*Por onde Nerie?* 

_Nesse momento Kyieran saca a lança que estava presa às suas costas..._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

Bem, e agora, como disse antes, quero que narrem o caminho tomado. Não  precisa ser medido o caminho, apenas quero descrições do tipo:

vôo para o lago, rapidamente(se possível ter a velocidade, é o único dado que realmente importa). Ou lentamente e assim vou até chegar no templo... e coisas do tipo.

Então vamos lá.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 27, 2002)

*Daniel vê se é assim mesmo, se eu entendi direito*

Gracie Corelio !!!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

O desneho ficou muito bom

Mas tme algumas diferenção, o templo é esférico. ele tem portas não só para frente, mas também para trás e para os lados.

As coisinhas redondas que você fez são tipo estas que você fez, só que elas não tem esta parte maior que você fez. Elas sõa grandes bambolês que são sulcados como se fossem colunas romanas. Só que eleas não sustentam nada , afinal, elas terminam aonde começam. Elas não tocam a superfície da esfera e elas ficam girando. 

Quando vocês voam percebem, de um angulo de cima melhor, que destes bamboles para o templo-esfera tem uns raios como se tivesse eletricidade passando de um para o outro. 

O templo não gira. A base do templo encosta na água, ele não fica flutuando no ar, mas sim, fica flutuando na água como eu disse anteriormente.

O mapa a seguir é só para se situarem espacialmente na parada

A elevação de água é mais espessa, sendo que o seu pico é apenas um pouco menor que o templo em si.

Mas, para vocês se situarem o desenho está bom, dá noção da localização


----------



## Tagore (Aug 27, 2002)

(Só pra ficar claro... os anéis giram em torno de si próprios, isto é, sem sair do lugar, ou eles giram por volta do templo? Dessa maneira eles teriam o mesmo centro da esfera e não poderiam ser do mesmo tamanho pois se encostariam, entendeu?)

- Vamos voar bem acima do lago, para não atraírmos a atenção do que quer que esteja lá. Vamos ficar atentos a qualquer coisa de qualquer lado! Neriepock, vc viu aquilo? (aponto, me referindo a energia que passa dos círculos)
(Vou voar bem devagar na direção do templo, junto com os outros)

(Antes foi possível perceber por onde os homens-pássaro entraram? Ou se eles fizeram algo diferente antes de passar pelos círculos?)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2002)

Os anéis são quenem no desneho do andré e eles giram como rodas de um carro. Simplesmente giram, sem efeito nenhum aparente.

Outra: Parem de dizer coisas que eu não disse

Outra: Os homens pássaros passam pelas portas que estão na esfera, alguns passam pelos anéis apenas por causa que existem portas naquela direção, mas nada de especial em relação a estes anéis.

Imagine um TIE FIGHTER , só que as asas estão soltas e giram como uma pneu.

O jonas descreveu a ação dele, quero que TODOS descrevam ou que vocês dêem a autoridade para um de vocês falar a trajetória do grupo. Como preferirem. Neste momento é essencial saber o que TODOS FAZEM para depois não ter choro.


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 28, 2002)

*trajetória*

Essa é a trajetória que vamos fazer, passando bem longe do lago e chegando por cima.

-   Sigam-me !


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 28, 2002)

*Cacilda!!*

Aparece mardita!


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nerie, vamos passar longe dos raios que aparecem entre o templo e os circulos!*


----------



## Duorin III (Aug 28, 2002)

*Yeah!*

-   Claro!! Sigam-me! Por aqui!!

Estamos voando o maís rápido que dá.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 28, 2002)

(Estou considerando que todos estão voando alto rapidamente e emdireção aos anéis do templo. E que estão a entrar o espaço aéreo do lago. Caso alguém não esteja nestas características me fale por ICQ, e, somente por ICQ)
( André, se lembre que detect magic exige concentração OK? Está permanente porém toda vez que vc quiser usar vc precisa me falar isto. O see invisibility já é a todo tempo, creio eu)

Ao vocês passarem a borda do lago o mesmo se escurece como se fosse a noite e as pedras em seu fundo que estavam a brlhar ficam tal qual estrelas. As gramas ficam vermelho sanguíneo as árvores escurecem e o vento ficam mais forte. 

A antes calma lagoa se torna como um mar bravio em tempestade maldita. As nuvens se fecham ao alto e gritam trovões de amedrontar.

As águas giram  e tudo de forma muito rápida acontece.

Os anéis giram muito mais rápido e começam a exalar muita energia e à medida que se aproximam é como se consumisse o templo. No final, os dois anéis se tocam e o templo esférico some de visão. Porém, os anéis, agorma juntos, continuam e girar e a exalar energia.

Os espíritos não são mais visíveis para vocês.

Dos redemoinhos e ondas desta lagoa-tempestade surge algo muito grande e de forma rápida sai das profundezas daquilo que antes era tão límpido e razo rio.

Com uma carpaça de azul escuro com preto uma criatura como um réptil gigante sai das águas. Com olhos imperceptíveis e garras gigantes. Possui uma longa calda que se estendem pelo lago. Seus dentes são gigantes e amedrontadores.

Então o gigante, mais para o meio do lago, ainda distante de vocês fala em sua voz gutural e de forma lenta:
- NÃO PODEM OS VIVOS POR AQUI PASSAR SEM ME DERROTAR. ENGULO UM, OS DOIS OS TRÊS, E FAREI ISTO DE UMA SÓ VEZ. TEM A CHANCE DE RECUAR, DE SALVO AQUI, LÁ É O ÚNICO LUGAR.
Então apontandom para além do lago ele espera pela vossa reação.

AO contemplarem melhor percebem que suas partes negras sõa tais como armaduras e as parte azuis escuro ficam variando em tons escuro de azul também, mas como se fosse um reflexo que alterasse sua cor.

O QUE VCS FAZEM?
( lembrando que este lago é muito maior do que vocês estõa imaginando tá, pelo que vi o andré mediu um raio de 45 feet... 45 feet deve ser o raio desta criatura...heehe)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2002)

*EXPLICANDO*

A CENA:

A água está como um céu estrelado, a vegetação toda continua a mudar de cores, porém agora em tenebrosas cores. O céu fechou e trovões começam retumbar. As águas ficam turbulentas. Os ventos ficam fortes. As árvores se movimentam agora como se dessem chibatadas. Os espíritos não estão visíveis. O templo desapareceu e os dois anéis se uniram e exalam muita energia tal qual um escudo de energia. Os homens-pássaros não estõa mais lá também.

AONDE ESTÃO VOCÊS:

Vocês ACABARAM de entrar no espaço aéreo da lagoa, ainda estão na borda. Ainda estão MUITO distante do CENTRO DO LAGO

A CRIATURA, ONDE ESTA?:

Ela está bem perto do templo, quase no centro, apenas não está  no centro pois no centro está o templo com a elevação de água.

COMO É A CRIATURA:

Ela é de tamanho Colossal, ou seja, MUITO GRANDE MESMO.
Ela é humanóide, bípede porém não é de bipedestação perfeita, afinal, fica meio encurvada com os ombros e os braços meio caído, tal como macaco quando fica em pé.

Sua cabeça é como a de um ALIEN(do filme). Com uma grande carapaça lisa protegendo a cabeça, olhos pequenos e dentes grandes e afiados.

Possui dois braços bem fortes assim como pernas que estão apenas em parte expsotas e parte submersas.

Suas mãos são garras longas e mortais.

Sua cor é de um preto que em parte é azul escuro. Porém reparam que as partes pretas parecem como uma armadura, como se fossem algo mais resistente, isto pela visão. Esta parte preta se distribui pelo tronco, costas, uma listra na cabeça, uma listra no braço e uma no ante-braço.

A VOZ:

A criatura é de uma voz assustadora. Toda vez que fala parece que usa dos trovões para se comunicar. Quando fala, as árvores que davam chibatadas param de ser agressiva e pendem para o laod oposto ao lago em atitude de medo.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 1, 2002)

(André, eu mandei para você por ICQ o que você consegiu perceber)
 Timons e Kyieran, vocês estão voando e tem um monstro à sua frente, vocês não sabem o que o Neriepock está fazendo(até pq para vocês ele tá somente olhando para a criatura). 

O QUE VOCÊS FAZEM? 

O medo se apodera de sua espinha trazendo um temor que nunca tiveram antes. Sabem exatamente o que tem que fazer para se livrar desta situação, somente chegar um pouco para trás. A criatura não parecesse querer perseguir vocês, mas, identicamente não irá deixá-los passar. A decisão precisa ser rápida pois vocês percebem que a criatura lentamente começa a movimentar na direção de vocês e diz:

- Se não quiserem prosseguir, do lago devem sair!!!

E grita tão forte que o vento movimento empurra vocês para trás(porém sem tirá-los do lago).


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 1, 2002)

_Kyieran abre um sorriso confiante e diz:_ 

*A decisão é sua Nerie, não tenho medo do meu destino!

Sei que se estou aqui é porque há uma chance de passarmos, pode ser um teste de fé!

Se formos derrotados, que oponente melhor poderia haver??!!

E agora?*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 2, 2002)

*???*

(Daniel, estou sem as informações do bicho ainda)
----------------

Em meio ao ambiente aparentemente caòtico, tento me concentrar na vista e respondo à Kiyeran:
-   Ótimo amigo! Agora só deixe-me ver uma coisinha...

E forço meus olhos na direção da criatura.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 2, 2002)

André, te mandei duas vezes a resposta por icq, se vc me pedir de novo eu vou enviar no post aí todo mundo irá ver. Entra no ICQ e vê .

Daniel


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 2, 2002)

*Meia volta volver!!*

Dizendo para Timons e Kyieran:
-   È meus caros companheiros!!! Esta criatura não está para nosso páreo, ainda!!! Sujiro voltar, bem rápido.

Agora dizendo para a criatura:

- Não precise sair de onde estás! Estamos partindo!! Mas poderia me responder só uma coisa? Só podemos passar por vc através de luta? (Daniel faço isto recuando um pouco e não esperando resposta, mas se parecer que irá ter alguma, eu fico)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 2, 2002)

*Acho que meus receios antes de entramos aqui estavam corretos então, não é?

Vamos.

* 

_Kyieran espera Nerie se precisar, mas o acompanhará quando for embora._


----------



## Patrick (Sep 3, 2002)

- Sem mais perguntas, se vão embora, que vão rapidamente.
Grita pela última vez, agora parado.
Se abaixa um pouco, e à medidade que vocês vão saindo da lagoa ele se afunda nas águas, somente se recolhendo por completo no momento em que todos saírem.

( por favor, todos me digam, por ICQ se já saíram ou não)


----------



## Tagore (Sep 3, 2002)

Após a questão de Kieran, olho para Neriepock esperando a resposta. Então, aceno com a cabeça e me afasto junto aos meus companheiros e após sair da lagoa e da criatura submergir por completo, digo a Neriepock:
- Sábia decisão, amigo. Mas não tomemos isso como uma derrota, pois como dizia uma antiga fábula: A montanha, já atingiu seu tamanho final, e nós ainda estamos crescendo. Nossa hora chegará.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 3, 2002)

*Boa!!*

Agora seguindo para o chão:
-   Isto mesmo meu caríssimo Timons!!!! Vcs acham que isto foi em vão!!???? Que nada!!! Isto vai tudo para meu livro de viajem!! Irei descrever tudo que vi e que senti!!! Ah se vou!!! 

Agora rindo pra vcs:
-     Hahahaha!! Iria ser uma história e tanto se aquele monstrengo tivesse respondido!!!


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 4, 2002)

*Em vão? Quem disse isso?

E agora? para onde vamos?*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 6, 2002)

-   Voltar.
-   Temos que mapear o jeito de se chegar até aqui. O modo como viemos parar aqui vai entrar como enigma no meu livro, e não como uma busca de conhecimento para além das montanhas. Entendam. As pessoas deverão saber chegar até aqui. E não é morrendo e acordando na frente de um rio que eu vou colocar como modo de se atravessar as montanhas. Bom, estão preparados para voltar e refazer o caminho de trás para frente?


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 6, 2002)

*SEMPRE!*


----------



## Tagore (Sep 8, 2002)

- Voltemos, então. Será que conseguimos seguir o caminho sem dificuldades? 
- Não esqueça de acrescentar em suas notas, Neriepock, que caso um viajante se perca, pode tentar seguir um dos homens pássaro, que terá grande chance de chegar ao templo.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 8, 2002)

-   Bem, dificuldades nós teremos com certeza que sim. Mas acho que conseguiremos. Acredito que conseguiremos!!!
- Bem lembrado, vou anotar isto em meu livro. Espera um momentinho...

Eu tiro da mochila o grande livro e na página onde estão os desenhos dos pássaros eu faço uma nota sobre segui-los para achar o templo.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 8, 2002)

Duorin anota em seu caderno a informação sobre os pássaros assim como da criatura, detalhando Não ser uma ilusão e do que aconteceu com o lago quando voaram para alcançãr o templo. Descreveu novos detalhes e inscreve o que deseja fazer agora.

Vai seguir até o Rio daonde veio e segui-lo na esperança de que ele dê na montanha. Seus amigos o seguem confiantes e o animam sempre com sua força de vontade e coragem perante o desconhecido.

Seguem em direção ao Rio e ele lá continua, cristalinos como nunca, uma beleza da natureza, não poupa sentimentos em todos a beleza desse rio.

Você seguem agora o Rio, na esperança de que os conduza a algum lugar.

Depois de um tempo andando com o Rio vocês não mais vêem pássaros e a vegetação começa a tomar uma coloração única avermelhada e bem forte com um perfume forte de arruda. São plantas aveludadas à marge do rio. Após uma hora de caminhada, tudo está um pouco mais escuro e o Rio continua belo, porém Não mais refletindo belamente a luz do Sol. Neste momento quando o cansaço se forma nos seus braços e pernas, você escutam algo na floresta, folhas se afastando e pequenas vozes que se aproximas.

O que vocês fazem?
(Check de listem e spot, todos, me mandem por ICQ os resultado)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Bem pessoal, vocês estão demorando demais para fazer um simples teste de spot e de listen. O jogo está demorando pois o próprio pessoal tá enrolando.

Bem, devemos jogar na sexta aqui em casa, mas, até lá, continuemos postando por favor!


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 12, 2002)

Olhem amigos! São Kobols!
Não temam, me parece que são amigáveis...
Eu li muito sobre eles. Fascinante!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2002)

* ESTE JOGO SERÁ CONTINUADO EM MESA AMANHÃ, SEXTA E DEPOIS RETORNARÄ PARA AQUI DAONDE PARARMOS NA MESA*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 14, 2002)

*Espera*

Daniel, estamos esperando sua narração do que foi pra vc a última cena lá da dungeon.

Enquanto isto, aguardamos seu post.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 16, 2002)

NAO! Vamos continuar ao vivo!

mauricio


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 16, 2002)

NAO! Vamos continuar ao vivo!

mauricio


----------



## Tagore (Sep 16, 2002)

Enquanto não marcamos ao vivo, meu voto é para continuarmos com o thread.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 16, 2002)

*Continuar no thread*

Posta! ta ta ta
Posta! ta ta ta
Posta! ta ta ta
Posta! ta ta ta
Posta! ta ta ta


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 16, 2002)

Continuar aqui justamente nessa hora ia atrasar em dias o jogo.

vamos masrcar essas 3a, dia 17.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 17, 2002)

( Maurício, Jonas e o André querem que eu poste. Você não. 2 contra 1. Normalmente não sou a favor de democracia mas sim pelo bem geral. Sou contra beneficiar uns em prejuízo da minoria. Porém, você é minoria e você não será prejudicado, apenas será diferente. partindo desse suposto eu irei postar)

A criatura que vocês vêem parece como uma pessoa cuja pele foi banhada tantas vezes por óleo fervente que a pele derreteu e empreteceu. Partes de seus braços e pernas se soltam como se tivessem sido mordidos poré não arrancados, pedaços de carne penduradaos por fiapos de nervos e pele. Seu rosto monstruoso lembra um rosto esticado na vertical e surrado tantas vezes que não mais consegue voltar ao lugar. Suas dimensões são enormes, o monstro então sendo muito alto. Tem braços frágeis que terminas em garras afiadas. Em seu estômago as dilacerações do que fora um dia barriga, agora, um cesto para a habitação de um outro ser. Este também de cor escura e com dimensões menores. De mãos igualmente finas e mais frágeis até que saem do corpo porém não para atacar e sim para demonstrar seu sofrimento. O rosto da criatura na barriga em muito lembra um pequeno Kôból, porém de olhos vermelho e sem voz, tendo em suas mãos suas únicas expressões.

* Galera, não me lembro quem passou no spot. Então me enviem o spot primeiro apenas para saber se irá ‘‘surprizar vocês’’.
Juntamento já enviem suas iniciativas(mesmo se acharem que falharam no spot)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 17, 2002)

Esse é um primeiro desenho da cena. Reparem a proporção do desenho. Galera, como estou fazendo isto de memória pode estar errado. Qualquer reclamação USEM O ICQ, o mestre é o único que pode fazer off-topic no thread...hehehe.

A cada movimento eu irei alterar o mapa podendo fazer outro mais geral mais amplo caso achem necessário(caso queiram fugir...hehehehe)


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 17, 2002)

(PERAI GALERA!

eu sabia que ia rolar isso
antes de postar eu peço o seguinte.

o DANIEL tambem e parte do grupo
ele nao deu opiniao propria, acho que deveria, antes de decidir.

e alem disso, voces falaram em continuar ENQUANTO a gente nao jogava ao vivo.

a sacanagem e que eu to TENTANDO MARCAR, deixando mensagem AQUI e no ICQ e todo mundo me IGNOROU, a unica respost que eu tive foi domingo, do daniel falando que 3a era melhor, mas ja e terca e ningeum nao ta nem ai.

voces nao parecem querer marcar nada ao vivo

VACILO)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 17, 2002)

( Maurício, falo por mim que não ignorei ninguém, apenas ficou tudo no ar. No final nada ficou marcado e bem definido. Sem querer entrar no mérito de se você tentou ou não marcar o que acontece é que não marcamos.  Quanto à manifestação da minha vontade visto a camisa de mestre e a minha opinião é aquela que mais agrade aos jogadores. A gente não sabe quando jogaremos de novo e não adianta lamentarmos que não jogamos hoje. Então, eu até esperaria para mestrar ao vivo, mas, tanto o Jonas quanto o André falaram quee stavam afim de jogar e eu, como jogador, sei o que é ter uma aventura parada na hora do BOSS FIGHT..hehehehe

Como não fará mal a ninguém jogar por thread, afinal esta aventura É DE THREAD, então acho de bom grado que continuemos. Lembrando que esta aventura não está aqui apenas por falta de tempo de reunião, quando começamos no thread falei par ao andré que no thread seria possível fazer coisas mais detalhadas e mais interessantes de uma certa forma. Esta campanha foi CRIADA PARA THREAD. Ou seja, jogar na mesa é apenas um opcional e não o contrário. Tanto que quando nos reunirmos em mesa nem sempre precisamos jgoar esta aventura. Creio que esta aventura é uma que pode durar muito tempo. Agora, Não iremos parar toda vez que consigamos reunir ao vivo. O AO VIVO é para apressar e ajudar e não para atrasar.

Esta acima é minha opinião.

A minha DECISÃO enquanto mestre está amis acima quando pedi que todos me reenviassem spots e listens e que me corrigissem caso estivessem mal posicionados. 

Daniel Martins

ps.: Ainda espero os spots e listens para definir o surprise ou não.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 17, 2002)

Patrick said:
			
		

> *( Maurício, falo por mim que não ignorei ninguém, apenas ficou tudo no ar. No final nada ficou marcado e bem definido. Sem querer entrar no mérito de se você tentou ou não marcar o que acontece é que não marcamos.
> *




(caramba, nego e vago mesmo, eu nao falei que eu tentei marcar so por falar.

Ainda to tentando marcar se voces nao perceberam.

JA falei com o jonas e ele topa amanha.

porque ao inves de falar tudo isso que EU JA sei, reprtindo o que eu JA disee, voce nao marcou logo, daniel?

e ai? eu e o jonas topamos 4a feira algum horario ate as 5 horas, voces querem ou nao?)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 17, 2002)

*jogo*

(quarta tá blz pra mim, só que naquele mesmo esquema de horário, 13:00 começa e termina 17:00. Não vai dar para ir trabalhar às 17:00 por que tenho outro compromisso às 19:00.
Por isso tenho que ir trabalhar pela manhã.)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2002)

Vocês estão no salão com as duas tapeçarias, uma que demonstrava uma batalha entre elfos e uma segunda que seria de uma material muito peculiar e bonito que representava uma pessoa de armadura, com um escudo e uma espada devidamente posicionados. Os guardas posizionam-se em sentido e o elfo de roupa negra retira seu capuz e reparam seus cabelos curtos e vermelhos, assim comos seus olhos escuros e sua pele morena. ELe fala:
- Não é todo dia que todo mundo pode falar com o nosso grande senhor dos elfos e sua corte de filhos e filhas. Mas, tratando-se de tal aberração e exceção à todas as leis que podemos imaginar vocês terão este privilégio. Quando entrarmos deverão fazer uma longa reverência como eu lhes demonstro agora - ele para e fz um reverência como um fechar de braços e um dobrar de joelhos e se levanta - e então ficarão em pé, sem se aproximar mais da corte e do senhor. Falem apenas nas horas apropriadas e se tentarem qualquer coisa de diferente sem pedir autorização para tal primeiro serão executados sem dó e rapidamente.
(Jonas vocês entende pq ele usa tongues)

Vocês são levador por um breve corredor que dá uma sala sem chão. Reparando o cuidado de vocês com o chão o elfos de negro segue por cima do ar e caminha normalmente. Você entendem e seguem, mesmo que não vejam o chão, sabem que ali deve ter alguma coisa aparando-os. Os guardas não entram no recinto.

Uma sala extremamente grande, de proporções monumentais, sem chão aparente, sendo que avistam uma cidade abaixo de vocês. No centro da sala está uma espécie de puff todo bem desenhado por linhas de ouro prata e de alguma metal esverdeado. Nele senta-se um elfo de pele muito branca, cabelos muito negros, olhos muito verdes e com vários outros elfos e elfas ao seu redor, de aparência amis nova.

(to be continued...)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 20, 2002)

Então o elfo de roupas negras se aproxima do que senta na almofada mais alta e lhe fala aos ouvidos. Então o elfo ao escutar faz alguns gestos de magia que facilmente reconhecem como sendo ‘‘tongues’’. Ele faz alguns gestos e surge do nada um grande livro de ouro todo entalhado. Ele tira uma caneta do livro e escreve:
- Vocês são humanos não é mesmo? Há muito não vejo humanos. Na verdade, mal me lembro. O que vocês fazem aqui tão distante dos seus reinos reclusos aonde negam a magia?


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 20, 2002)

*Ao que parece....*

Faço a reverência que nos foi ensinada e, parecendo estar bastante desconcertado e ao mesmo tempo maravilhado de ver tanta beleza e magia no mesmo lugar, respondo ao elfo que nos fez a pergunta:

-   Re-re-realmente e-estamos procurando respostas também. (dou uma respirada profunda) Infelizmente não às possuo no momento senhor. Viemos parar aqui por circunstâncias fora do comum. Para falar a verdade, nós fomos "conduzidos" para cá, através de um portal. Seres encapuzados e aparentemente sem rostos, nos trouxeram aqui por algum motivo maior. Creio que por ordem superiores que fogem à nossa alçada. Como eu estava "dormindo temporariamente", como vcs dizem, não pude presenciar tal acontecimento. Poderiam ser seres extra-planares, servos de algum Deus qualquer, ou sei lá o que mais....  ...são tantas as possibilidades!...


----------



## Patrick (Sep 20, 2002)

O elfo sentado na almofada mais elevada pergunta firmemente, porém, sem aumentar o tom de voz e com os olhos diretamente nos de Neriepock. Os demais elfos prestam bastante atenção e ficam a reparar vocês. Como se cada elfo medisse alguma coisa, a altura, a força, reparassem o que carregam, como se movimento, como se portam. Se sentem desconfortáveis.

- Parece conhecer várias possibilidades o que já é incomum para sua espécie. Por que acha que foram trazidos aqui por alguma força maior?
- Pedirei, de qualquer forma, que mentalizem os seres que os trouxeram até aqui. Dessa forma poderemos tentar descobrir quem foram os seus condutores.

Ao mesmo tempo que pede isto ele faz um gesto e a parede à esquerda dele fica escura, mas não como se tivesse sido pintada, mas sim, como se olhassem para o véu da noite. Sendo a sala circula é como se apenas uma parte do lado esquerdo ficasse assim. Não chega a ser metade, apenas um cantinho, como se fosse uma tela.

(Aqueles que obedecerem e pensarem nas pessoas que os trouxeram me falem por ICQ)

ps.: Deixar claro que tem duas perguntas ali mas ele espera vcs responderem a primeira e depois fala a segunda , ou seja, se vcs não responderem a primeira seria como se tivessem ignorado ele, OK?  QUANDO A GENTE VAI JOGAR NA MESA DE NOVO?(Agora é a vez do Jonas)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 20, 2002)

Respondo olhando nos olhos dele tbm.
-   Ainda não tenho muita certeza do que pode ser ao certo. Mas me parece algo maior porque ocorreram coisas fora do comum mais de uma vez. Coisas que parecem conspirarem para algo maior, e talvez, TALVEZ, nós façamos parte deste plano maior. Plano este o qual ainda não sabemos o que é.


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 22, 2002)

_Kyieran fecha os olhos e lembra cronologicamente do aparecimento dos 3 teleportadores._


----------



## Tagore (Sep 22, 2002)

Desde o início, Timons faz a reverência e não fala nada. Apenas olha para Neriepock e confirma suas respostas com a cabeça. 

Após a pergunta e a resposta de Neriepock digo:
- Se vossa alteza tiver alguma idéia sobre o motivo pelo qual tais seres seriam levados a trazer humanos para a cidade da magia, ficaríamos gratos em ouvir.

Fecho então os olhos e visualizo na mente a lembrança dos homens sem rosto.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 22, 2002)

-   Como havia dito, eu estava temporariamente inconsciente, portanto não pude ver nada.

Olho para a suposta "tela", e espero algo aparecer da mente de meus companheiros...


----------



## Patrick (Sep 22, 2002)

Na tela aparece a figura de três homens todos de trajes negros. Um carregando uma espada e utilizando uma roupa que se abre no meio e dois sem carregar coisa alguma e com roupas que parecem hábito negros. Todos os três não tinham rosto porém tinham estrutura facial como se lembrasse aonde deveriam existir os olhos e os queixo e as orelhas, porém, não possuíam. Era como se utilizassem um pano bem ajustado à face.

Ao avistar os três homens a grande maioria fica um tanto impressionado porém o elfo no lugar mais alto e seu assitente de negro em nada se assustam.

- Pois bem. Agora sabemos que não tão cedo saberemos o porque de vossa vinda aventureiros. Nada me dizem essas três figuras e nada tem que possa objetivar o seu destino. Acredito no que disseram sobre terem apenas seguido estes seres e percebo que, pelo seu relato, que podemos assistir, ums coisa de bom aconteceu a vocês, afinal(olhando para Neriepock), você já está andando com suas pernas, não é mesmo?(e aponta a imagem que aparecem na tela de Neriepock passando pelo portal sendo carregado.

- Como vocês conseguiram sair de seus reinos e virem para os de cá e por que?


----------



## Illuminae (Sep 22, 2002)

*Algo me ocorreu agora, senhor elfo. Talvez tenhamos sido ajudados desde o início. 

Estavamos à caminho das montanhas que separam nossos reinos, e fomos atacados e feridos, mas acordamos como se nehum ferimento tivesse acontecido, deste lado das montanhas.

Talvez tenhamos sido trazidos aqui pela vontade do mesmo ser, seja ele o Um Deus ou algum mago.*


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 23, 2002)

-   Hummm... tbm não consigo dizer o que são ou quem são... talvez prcisaria de pesquisar mais sobre criaturas do tipo...
-   Kyieran está certo. Fomos ajudados de alguma forma até agora. Como havia dito, não sabemos quem está por trás dsito, mas estamos agradecidos por estar nos salvando.
-   Gostaríamos que soubesse que estamos tremendamente honrados em estar em um lugar tão lindo como a sua cidade. E tbm em ser apresentado a vossa realeza. Eu nunca pensei que um dia poderia encotrar sua cidade no qual um dia ouvi falar!
É muita beleza para somente dois olhos!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 23, 2002)

- Dois olhos não são bastante para qualquer um que saiba o tanto que tem para olhar. Esta sala somente, poderia ocupar vários olhos durante muito tempo para repararmos tudo o quanto poderíamos. Não falo apenas do que chama a atenção, mas daquilo que vive escondido. Pois bem. Creio que realmente não saibam o que fazem aqui. E não os culpo por isso. 
- Não sabemos se vocês são confiáveis mas irei confiar em vocês, porém, no lugar dos três eu me retiraria de nossa cidade. Qualquer problema que vocês tiverem ou que inventarem que vocês tiveram a cidade inteira nos pressionará para jogá-los para fora daqui e pode criar até uma inimizade maior com a sua raça. Porém , a escolha é de vocês. Não serei um mal anfitrião expulsando-os. Halmor, pode conduzi-los para fora, não creio que sejam perigosos. 
- Quanto ao fato de vocês serem ajudados. Disso não tenho dúvida. Um pequeno grupo que nem o de vocês, chegarem até aqui, auxiliados por um outro grupo desconhecido e chegar até a nossa cidade? Acreditem em mim, eu sou um tanto velho e garanto que nunca vi algo igual, talvez parecido, mas nada igual.
- Alguma pergunta que queiram fazer visitantes?


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 23, 2002)

*Perguntas?*

-   Sim, vossa majestade élfica. Estou um pouco intrigado quanto à nossa imagem aqui em sua cidade. Não queremos de jeito nenhum, criar inimizades, mas também como todos nós pudemos presenciar, que existe um motivo grande para estarmos aqui, e provavelmente não seria muito sensato sair daqui sem ao menos ter conhecido um pouco daqui. Por isso, eu gostaria de saber se poderíamos andar disfarçados de elfos aqui em sua cidade, e o quanto isto se realizado, poderia surtir algum efeito negativo perante os seus cidadãos. Prometo que seremos o mais cordial possível, até mesmo quando afrontados por qualquer um de seus cidadãos.


----------



## Tagore (Sep 23, 2002)

Estamos muito agradecidos por sua paciência conosco, alteza! Nos últimos tempos é realmente difícil encontrar um governante que trate estranhos, ainda mais como nós aqui, com tamanho respeito. Não só no seu mundo, já fui acusado injustamente e sei como é difícil reparar essas injúrias. Sem querer abusar de sua boa vontade, e vendo que de algum modo temos um pouco de sua confiança, peço ainda algo. Como vê fomos trazidos para cá e estamos ainda meio perdidos. O senhor poderia antes de partirmos, nos dar alguma orientação sobre seu mundo ou solicitar a alguém que o faça, para que possamos, por nós mesmos, descobrir porque estamos aqui e como voltaremos para o nosso mundo?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2002)

- Pode se disfarçar se quiser, porém, se alguém perceber o que você fez pode desconfiar. Se lembrem, aqui, sempre vocês serão os mais suspeitados. Se algo de errado acontecer irão culpá-los e senão provarem inocência serão condenados, por isso, tenha cuidado.
- Bem, qualquer ajuda que vocês quiserem terão que conseguir por si mesmos. Não irei ordenar a ninguém que largue suas tribulações, porém, de forma alguma alguém será proibido de fazê-lo. Creio que, se procurarem bem pela cidade encontrarão que os ajude. 
- Se sou justo é porque não me deixo levar por coisas que não existem. Entendam isot ou não, o tempo de vocês é este. Serão conduzido de volta.

Ele faz um sinal para o elfo de negro. Este chama os guardas que colocam uma mão em cada um de vocês. Então ele tocam de novo os seus braceletes e se teleportam para aonde vocês estavam an rua.
 O de negro fala:
- Bem, boa estadia. Cuidado.

(Sim, não houve tempo para mais perguntas. Embora o elfo de negro ainda esteja ali caso alguém faça alguma pergunta)


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 25, 2002)

*Seu guarda*

-   Com licença senhor. Poderia nos informar se existe uma biblioteca aqui na sua cidade?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 28, 2002)

*BIBLIOTECA?*

- Biblioteca senhor humano? Em nossa cidade não existem tais repositórios de livros - diz em tom sério e de certa forma prestativo - A mente é melhor guardiã do que qualquer folha de papel. Livros aqui são objetos mais de entretenimento e de confecção pessoal. Agora, se o que procuram é conhecimento, independente de ser em livro ou não, sei exatamente o lugar. Talvez o único aonde eu, pessoalmente, iria. Sabem - agora se referindo ao grupo e não apenas a Neriepock - nos dias de hoje não se pode mais confiar em qualquer mente, em qualquer pensador. A única forma de se aprender com certa qualidade e exatidão é lá no Centro de Reflexões. Entretanto, devo também dizer uma coisa, não sei qual será a vossa facilidade de acesso - como se falasse agora mais para Timons que para o resto do grupo - Sabem o por que de nossa cidade ser chamada de ‘‘Cidade da Magia’’? - sem esperar resposta ele mesmo completa - Não é apenas pela magia estar presente em nosso cotidiano. Inclusive, o nosso cotidiano é mais uma consequência do que uma causa. De qualquer forma, assim é chamado o nosso lar porque ele é realmente comandado por uma força maior, a magia. O nosso senhor nada mais é que um intermediário e, para vocês terem acesso a certas coisas, precisarão da autorização da magia em si. É complicado explicar os pormenores, mas é deveras simples de se dar as direções.
- Ainda se interessam em saber sobre bibliotecas senhores humanos?


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 28, 2002)

Com uma expressão de imensa gratidão:
-   CLARO!!! Vamos!!

Olho para meus companheiros rindo para mim mesmo como se não acreditasse.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 1, 2002)

- Entendo, então siga este caminho reto( apontando para a direita) até chegarem em um grande prédio cheio de torres azuladas, muito bonita por sinal. Aó lá chegarem entrem e se identifiquem como pessoas que desejam acessar o Centro de Reflexões. Eles explicarão os testes a serem feitos. Boa sorte.

Ele faz uma reverência diferente, com o pé direito para trás, as mãos e braços aberto, se curva levemente, coloca o pé direito atrás do esquerdo e faz força para dar uma volta sobre si mesmo e então para, ajeita-se reto e aperta em lugares diferentes da pedra que está em seu pulso e então desaparece como se, simplesmente, tivesse sido apagado da sua visão.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 1, 2002)

*Na direção da suposta "biblioteca"*

-   Meus caros companheiros de viajem. Acho que tenho prendido de mais vcs comigo nesta viajem, nem tudo que procuro é de interesse de vcs, pelo menos acho isto. Sei que estão nesta comigo, mas nem tudo que vejo com extremo interesse, também funciona assim para vcs. Se for a vontade de vcs, podem ir para onde quiserem e explorarem esta incrível cidade, sei que podem achar muitas coisas de interesse próprio.


----------



## Tagore (Oct 1, 2002)

Absolutamente, meu amigo. Não pretendo me separar de vc, afinal essa e exatemente minha missão. Posso não ter tanto entusiasmo quanto vc nessas descobertas, mas é sempre importante observar as coisas por uma visão diferente da que costumamos enxergá-las. E além do mais, me sentiria mais perdido do que já estamos aqui, sem um amigo por perto e ninguém que sequer fale minha língua.

Isso me fez lembrar o que o Senhor dos Elfos nos disse. Podemos não ser bem aceitos nesse lugar. Como eram mesmo nossos planos a respeito disso?


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 2, 2002)

*Não se preocupe com esses detalhes... no final seremos bem recebidos!*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2002)

(AQUI É O DANIEL, é que escrevi a mensagem é só depois vi que estava logado o DUORIN do andré)

Vocês andam pelas curiosas ruas da mais estranha arquitetura já imaginada. Algumas casas começam no segundo andar, algumas casa tem seu primeiro andar como apenas plastras e no caminho até viram quatro enormes pilastras que a uma altura razoável abrigam em seu topo uma pequena casa. 

Casas sem porta, casas de várias portas e até casas que tem como porta uma espécie de mini caverna(que deve ser artificial ou mágica, como pensam).

Depois de muito andar encontraram o referencial. Uma enorme construção maciça com longas torres. Com pontas finas e toda ornamentada por materiais que brilham ofuscantemente com o auxílio solar.

É basicamente azul, porém os detalhes dourados que se encontram principalmente nos picos não deixam a desejar na composição. Uma porta estranhamente pequena se encontra de frente em uma construção tão grande e bela. Nenhuma Janela existe e se não possuir iluminação interna acreditam que será uma edificação escura e tenebrosa.

Na entrada uma pequena escada em semi-círculo de degraus baixo e fáceis de se subir. 

Na porta um único elfo se encontra. De cabelos negros e de bigode e cavanhaque pretos. Ao perceberem vocês subirem os degraus estende o braço com a palma da mão virada para vocês como se fosse um sinal de parada. Não abaixa a mão.

( Ninguém deve postar agora. Todos me enviem, POR ICQ, um teste de will. Repetindo ninguém deve postar nada nem perguntar nada, não está havendo um intervalo aqui, apenas não continuo a narração por necessidade da rolagem)


----------



## Patrick (Oct 8, 2002)

Fala em élfico
- Bem vindos à nossa Casa aonde o conhecimento maior é guardado. Estou errado ou desejam pedir autorização para acessar nossa casa?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

*Não muito surpreso*

-   Sim senhor. Estamos aqui para pesqiusar algumas coisas. Meu nome é Neriepock. Estes são meus amigos Timons e Kyieran. Sou um estudioso das coisas do mundo. Mas especialmente sobre magia. Gostaríamos de saber como fazemos para acessar o conheimento que aqui tens guardado.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 8, 2002)

- Por provações deverão passar pois não sou eu nem ninguém vivente que pode autorizar o acesso aos segredos aqui contidos. Simples provas serão dadas e se perfeitamente forem completadas todo acesso será concedido. Nem todos falham, mas não sei dizer se são provas difíceis, apenas são o que são.
- Devo comunicar meus mestres que vocês desejam passar pelas provações de Uthar?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2002)

*Sim!*

-   Sim! É claro!


----------



## Patrick (Oct 9, 2002)

- Com certeza então senhor.

Ele para, fecha os olhos e então os abre e continua falando como se nada houvesse ocorrido.

- Não devem conhecer a central de desafios não é mesmo? Percebo serem novos, e acreditem, novidades aqui como vocês são... novidades - ela fala isto seriamente, até tristemente - Bem, irei conduzi-los, na central de desafios que deverão passar pelos devidos testes.

Vocês são conduzidos por ruas e mais ruas na cidade, vocês não chegam a entrar na ‘‘biblioteca’’. Depois de um curto período de tempo alcançam o que seria um enorme estádio. Entram por uma pequena porta lateral e são levados a um lugar luxuoso e aconchegante. Então ele fala:

- Este aqui é Valmadir, cuidará de vocês. Todos aqueles que se submetem ao desafio são bem tratados, desfrutem disto. TOda a cidade será convidada à assistir as provas. Amanhã serão chamados para os testes. Boa estadia.

Ele então se retira e Valmadir, um elfo mais baixo os cumprimenta e pergunta em élfico também:

- Em que posso servi-los?

E neste momento se lembram que uma boa comida não lhes faria mal algum.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 9, 2002)

*Comida*

-   Ficaríamos felizes em comer algo senhor, se não for pedir de mais. Mas antes, eu gostaria de saber que tipo de desafio é este?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 9, 2002)

- A comida será trazida em um passe de dedos e pitadas de componentes materiais..hehehehe Quanto ao tipo do desafio senhor são desafios de inteligência. Mesmo os de força são pura inteligência. Nada difíceis, são apenas exames para manter o nível de qualidade... na verdade não é nem isso, é porque através deste teste a magia escolhe os certos a acessar. Com o passar do tempo essas provas viraram divertimento popular. Muito popular devo dizer.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 9, 2002)

*Prova*

-   Mas, vc teria algum exemplo de uma prova já feita? Gostaria de me preparar...


----------



## Illuminae (Oct 9, 2002)

*Acho que ele nao vai falar Nerie deve fazer parte dos testes nao saber o que eles sao.

Vamos relaxar... Eu lhe disse que os elfos seriam bons anfitriões no fim das contas.

Talvez seja a própria "magia" de quem eles falam que está nos guiando.

Depois de você ressuscitar estou muito mais calmo do que já era...*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 9, 2002)

*Relaxando*

-   Sim. Concordo com tudo que vc disse Kyieran. Mas não custaria nada nos oferecer algums exemplos ou nos contar algumas boas histórias sobre estes testes. Só pra sentir mais ou menos como deve ser...


----------



## Patrick (Oct 9, 2002)

- Bem senhores, o que pode um servo como adicionar a vocês. Bem, normalmente em uma prova cada umd e vocês desafiará aquilo for mais complicado de vocês, individualmente, derrotarem. O que dá um grande variedade. Uma vez, Sil, um velho amigo meu, um grande mago, se armou de todos os feitiços. Quando chegou lá descobriu que a tarefa era lutar contra um certo monstro que a cada magia lançada se sentia mais forte. Foi um dia difícil para Sil. E o jovem Drellt, que era bom em tudo que fazia, exímio espadachim e excelente mago descobriu que sua tarefa era convencer  três pessoas dentro de um taverna a dançar com ele. Acredite, Drellt, durante todos os anos de treino, nunca havia falado com amis de duas mulheres... aquela foi a melhor prova que já vi, ah se foi.
- Espero ter sido de alguma ajuda senhores. As outras provas sempre mudam então em nada posso ajudar. Mas, esperem o imprevisível e tenham sabedoria.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 9, 2002)

*Obrigado!*

-   Muito obrigado senhor Valmadir! Tenho certeza que isto foi deveras oportuno! Agora tenho uma idéia de como pode vir a funcionar esta prova. Agradecemos sua boa vontade e esperamos produzir tal diverssão para todos. Acredito que será um tanto divertido!


----------



## Tagore (Oct 10, 2002)

*aprendendo*

Durante o caminho antes mesmo de chegar no primeiro cara das torres, vou conversando com Neriepock e Kieran, perguntando o funcionamento da língua élfia e tentando aprender algumas expressões simples, como "por favor", "muito obrigado", "desculpe", "não tem problema" e alguns pronomes, eu, vc, etc.
Depois, fico bastante atento as palavras quando eles conversam, e pergunto logo em seguida o que eles conversaram, tentando lembrar e ligar as palavras. Então, indo para o "estádio", procuro aprender palavras como "desafio", "conhecimento", "força" e "sabedoria".
Aos poucos começo a interagir mais, tentando agradecer quando somos conduzidos a algum lugar ou quando a comida é servida. Ou mesmo quando não entendo nada, apenas, neriepock falando "obrigado" no final de uma frase.

- Neriepock, (digo sorrindo) gostaria de perguntar-lhe mais uma coisa. Não que eu ache que vá precisar, mas seria até divertido se vc me ensinasse uma expressão em élfico que eu poderia usar para irritar alguém, como um palavrão (tipo cabeça de cocô), talvez para eu mesmo não ser ridicularizado sem saber. Talvez as pessoas na rua tenham dito algo como "aberração" ou outra coisa.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 11, 2002)

*Tudo bem...*

-   Olha só meu caro Timons. Estamos em uma cidade especial se não deu pra perceber. Bons modos aqui será nossa sobrevivência. Mas do que nunca precisamos nos portar bem aqui. E outra coisa, vc acha que se tivessem te chingado de alguma coisa eu não saberia? E outra ainda, mesmo que isso ocorra, devemos agir de maneira civilizada. Retrucar uma ofenssa é perder o respeito por todos e a razão. Estamos em desvantagen aqui. NÒS somos os estranhos aqui. Isto me preocupa Timons....    .... Vc realmente penssa nisto? Não deixe sentimentos pequenos tomarem seu grande coração!! Alegre-se por estar em uma viajem tão cheia de buscas e tão cheia de ensinamentos!!! Temos muito a ensinar para eles , sim, isso eu sei! Mas tbm devemos aprender muito o que eles nos tem a oferecer. Ensinar-lhe-ei algumas palavras e alfguns termos élficos, para se acaso vc se perder de mim, saberá se virar sozinho:

Obrigado; Bom dia; Vc; Eu; Comida; Socorro; Meu nome é Timons; Boa noite;

-   Sabes ler a língua dos homens Timons?


----------



## Tagore (Oct 11, 2002)

Com um olhar preocupado, como se mal compreendido, falo para Neriepock:
- Não me entenda mal, amigo! Talvez tenha me expressado mal, mas as coisas se misturam completamente. Certamente eu não iria aplicar essas palavras aqui na cidade. Fico preocupado comigo se ainda não deixei claro que essa não é minha índole. Mas esuqueça isso e continue....

- Sim, sei ler nossa língua.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 11, 2002)

*Sem problemas*

Começo a procurar em minha mochila uma folha de papel. Solto-a de meu livro e começo a escrever algumas coisas em uma letra bem pequena pra caber mais coisas.

-   Bom, aqui está! Alguns termos em élfico para vc treinar. E botei tbm o alfabeto élfico do lado pra vc treinar um pouco.

Estão nesta folha aquelas coisas que eu escrevi no post anterior.

- Vamos lá, repita comigo:
-  "Bom dia"é "Asvari"

E assim passo um tempo ensinando pra ele a pronúncia.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 1, 2002)

Então, abre uma porta para seus aposentos de luxo e vocês enxergam um elfo com uma roupa branco muito bonita, muito clara. Cheia de sinais dourados tais como runas porém diferentes das dos anões. Ele entra e fala:
- Meu nome é Teriogoth, irei passar a primeira prova, esta deve ser fácil, já que não é nova. Devem por aqui entrar e agora vou testar. Eis a prova que irão executar:
(galera, assumo que vocês o seguem, caso alguém queira dizer que vai levar alguma coisa ou que vai fazer algo em especial é só escrever aí que não tem problema, não irá afetar a ação, ok?)

Ele conduz vocês a um grande espaço redondo de chão de mármore(ou que assim aparenta). No centro existe um altar de pedra, prata e ouro com três copos. Teriogoth para de costa, volta para vocês e diz, ao abrir um pergaminho:
‘‘São três os venenos em três copos. Um copo de um veneno pode a um matar. Se vocês tem que três copos beber, como o farão sem nenhum morrer?’’
- Vocês tem todo o tempo que quiserem.

ENtão Teriogoth faz alguns gestos e conjura uma cadeira aonde ele senta a observá-los. Ao vocês passarme o olhar pelo céu reparam uma redoma como de uma energia que é quase imperceptível. Percebem também que muitas pessoas, em silêncio, estão a obesrvá-los. Muito mais do que qualquer torneio que vocês já viram, o lugar está realmente cheio.

(Agora é com vocês)


----------



## Tagore (Nov 1, 2002)

*trabalho em equipe*

Não sei se a essa altura Timons já consegue entender melhor o élfico ou se o tongs ainda está valendo, em todo caso vão as duas possibilidades:

Se não entendi, me viro para Neriepock e pergunto:

- E então, como é o teste? Será que vc pode fazer ou pedir para eles utilizarem alguma magia para podermos nos comunicar?


Se entendi, a ação é a seguinte:

Olho para meus amigos e em seguida para o altar. Dou alguns passos até chegar ao lado do círculo no centro da sala e pego um dos copos. Me viro para o sujeito sentado e falo:

- Apesar de não saber rimar, uma resposta posso tentar. Para esse teste passar, basta cada um dos três, um terço de cada veneno tomar. Concordam? (Espero, com o copo na mão, a reação de Neriepock e Kieran)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 2, 2002)

*Certo Timons!*

Eu pego um outro copo e me preparo para beber um terço dele aproximadamente e comento:
- Bravo meu caro Timons! É certo que se bebermos um copo inteiro morreremos!! Brilhante dedução!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 2, 2002)

(Não Jonas, o tongues não tá valendo faz tempo já. Mas o Neriepock tme traduzido as coisas mais importantes, então a sua ação é válida de qualquer forma. Pessoa , é bom lembrar que gostaria que especificassem em qual língua estão a falar, isto aqueles qeu teme sta opção, pois determinará a reação do público e do Teriogoth)


----------

